# Start Here > Ron Paul Forum >  January 8, 2012 NBC Debate - OFFICIAL Thread

## Matt Collins

http://msnbc.msn.com/id/45703786

NBC News / Facebook Debate
Meet The Press
1/8/12 9am ET



FB Event:
https://www.facebook.com/events/144863942283900/


Remember to participate in the social networking aspect of this too:
http://mashable.com/2012/01/05/nbc-facebook-debate/



Link to live stream:
http://www.mediaite.com/tv/watch-this-mornings-nbcfacebook-gop-debate-live-here/


If you want to watch it live on TV check your local schedule:
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/3080248/.../#.TwmjAWNSS3l

----------


## Matt Collins

Bump.... don't forget to set your alarm clocks.

----------


## jersdream

So crazy having a debate 10 hours after the last one ENDS.

----------


## Agorism

There is ANOTHER debate tomorrow morning?

----------


## Nate K

So the morning one is national while tonight's is just for NH?

----------


## Matt Collins

> So the morning one is national while tonight's is just for NH?


Nationwide

----------


## pauliticalfan

Ron Paul will be front and center.

----------


## smithtg

perry will be hungover

----------


## ross11988

Please find a stream I'll be at work.

----------


## islather

I think Ron will do great, he always seems sharper in the mornings

----------


## braane

Too Early #DVR

----------


## dfalken

During the whole debate tonight my wife kept saying Perry looks like he is always drunk, I laughed when I saw your post!




> perry will be hungover

----------


## pauliticalfan

Heck, I'm thinking about pulling an all-nighter. No way I'm getting up at 9 AM otherwise lol.

----------


## sunghoko

> Please find a stream I'll be at work.


It will air on the NBC network as a special edition of "Meet the Press," *and will stream live on Facebook*. The debate will also air on MSNBC and NECN.

----------


## Matthew Zak

Meet the press? Oh good, does that mean they'll be sitting down? Ron always seems to energized when he doesn't have distracting foot pain.

----------


## ZanZibar

> Heck, I'm thinking about pulling an all-nighter. No way I'm getting up at 9 AM otherwise lol.


Yeah sometimes it's easier just to stay awake than it is to get up early.

----------


## harikaried

Just making sure, this is broadcasting in the "Meet the Press" segment?

For me that's on ch24 KSBW and ch60 msnbc.

Sleeping for 4 hours!

----------


## Oddone

I get off work at 7AM CST. I'll have to catch it on Youtube and DVR it, I have to sleep all day. Seriously though folks in PST will have to wake up at before 6AM with some coffee to be ready to listen to a bunch of BS.

----------


## BigByrd47119

> I get off work at 7AM CST. I'll have to catch it on Youtube and DVR it, I have to sleep all day. Seriously though folks in PST will have to wake up at before 6AM with some coffee to be ready to listen to a bunch of BS.


Aww don't be so cynical! I get the feeling an early AM debate will be _much_ more _interesting and telling_ than regular PM debates. It will surely be interesting to say the least. I was anxious about the one last night, but this one in the morning I am much more excited for!

----------


## hazek

This starts in one hour right?

----------


## eduardo89

> This starts in one hour right?


52 minutes.

----------


## jclay2

Any online tv links for this?

----------


## vita3

Too darn early for a debate, especially on a Sunday.

Good luck Dr.Paul, I'm skipping this one.

----------


## TER

Well, I worked an all-nighter last night and missed the debate, so this debate is just the right medicine I need before I take a rest.  

Go Ron!!,

----------


## camp_steveo

There's no way NBC will be as obviously unfair to Paul as ABC was.  WOW, that was sorry as Hell.

----------


## eduardo89

> There's no way NBC will be as obviously unfair to Paul as ABC was.  WOW, that was sorry as Hell.


Wanna bet on that?

----------


## Ranger29860

How weird is it that we are waiting for a debate to start at 9 in the MORNING.

----------


## TER

> Wanna bet on that?


Now, now, be nice to the new members.  Don't go taking their money.

----------


## camp_steveo

> Wanna bet on that?


No, my Momma aint raise no fool.

----------


## camp_steveo

If Paul has mic problems, I am probably gonna end up in the hospital...LOL

----------


## Nate-ForLiberty

Remember, Ron is a life long early riser. He'll be super fresh for this one.

----------


## axlr

Just woke up. I'm hoping for a debate performance like last night, he rocked!

40 more minutes...

----------


## TER

> How weird is it that we are waiting for a debate to start at 9 in the MORNING.


lol!  The Vangard??  Or the Obsessed??

Seriously, such supporters are what the other contenders wish for most of all.  And they know only Ron Paul has them in vast numbers...  including many from the military.

----------


## Chris from Upstate NY

Should be good, Ron definatly a morning person, he has a farm after all.

----------


## hazek

> Wanna bet on that?


Hey I also want in on that action!

----------


## TER

Who's gonna put some eggs and bacon on the grill???  I like mine sunny side up with a glass of raw milk!

----------


## TomtheTinker

http://www.mediaite.com/tv/watch-thi...ate-live-here/           stream@9am eastern on nbc@ 1030

----------


## speciallyblend

op is failing on official thread where is live stream common sense. I guess google is better then op/

stream from an official post  http://www.dailypaul.com/200118/abc-...nuary-7-9pm-et

----------


## ZanZibar

> perry will be hungover


He ain't the only one... ugh.

----------


## eduardo89

> Hey I also want in on that action!


It's like taking candy from a baby

----------


## Bruno

> He ain't the only one... ugh.


coffee's brewing, I got ya covered

----------


## Kevin Smyth

I've been up all night so for me this feels like they had a really long rain delay and now the second game of the Doubleheader is starting.

----------


## Mike4Freedom

Finally! Something good about working nightshift.

Looking forward to this.

----------


## walt

EDIT: FEED WAS BOGUS.

----------


## walt

> Meet the press? Oh good, does that mean they'll be sitting down? Ron always seems to energized when he doesn't have distracting foot pain.



Does he actually have a foot condition?

----------


## camp_steveo

> It's like taking candy from a baby


whatever...

----------


## Kevin Smyth

Imagine how it feels to be Perry right now, I bet he's thinking "Why the hell do I still show up for these?"

----------


## Bruno

Wow, did you catch the pre-show, where he said, "on my my guests, I learned, a big Ron Paul fan...'you'll never work in Republican politics again'", Lol.  WTF?

----------


## walt

> coffee's brewing, I got ya covered



I need one too this morning for some reason, though I never drink coffee!

----------


## newbitech

here we go

----------


## ross11988

Here we go

----------


## anewvoice

Already into my 2nd cup this morning, not sure I should punish myself this early in the morning by watching but..

----------


## islather

Take them to school Ron!

----------


## TheLasersShadow

Was wondering where this thread was, not use to these an early morning debate.

Was watching the pre-show on msDNC and it seems the way for them to keep their people on the farm anymore and not look into supporting RP is to hammer the newsletters infinitum. Even so one of the 5 on the panel was obviously a fan!!

----------


## Tina

> Wow, did you catch the pre-show, where he said, "on my my guests, I learned, a big Ron Paul fan...'you'll never work in Republican politics again'", Lol.  WTF?


I wish she would have asked him to explain himself.

----------


## walt

which stream is working?

----------


## Ranger29860

> which stream is working?


http://www.mediaite.com/tv/watch-thi...ate-live-here/

----------


## AlexG

> Here we go


Ron's in the middle!

----------


## islather

They gonna try and make everyone go after Romney?

----------


## Ilhaguru

Pre-debate discussion with the moderator and other talking heads is on. Waste of time, but it means the debate is starting soon.

----------


## dfalken

Gingrich is describing Ron Paul?

----------


## Ranger29860

god romney looks tired

----------


## amabala

it's time who hit Romney.

----------


## AlexG

Nice that they come out of the gate hitting Romney

----------


## Kevin Smyth

> http://www.mediaite.com/tv/watch-thi...ate-live-here/


   That's the best one!!!

----------


## anewvoice

stream issues?

----------


## TheLasersShadow

NBC game plan = make them attack each other!! they want GOP blood...

----------


## freedomforever!

Wow - Santorum's really going on the attack!

----------


## Liberty74

Did Ricky just slam Mitt?

----------


## JacobG18

santorum got a good hit

----------


## anewvoice

Wow, these guys look like hell this morning

----------


## Ranger29860

didn't santorum break the record for the worst loss of an incumbent?

----------


## amabala

> stream issues?


This one is good.

http://www.mediaite.com/tv/watch-thi...ate-live-here/

----------


## green73

Santorum: YOU LOST

----------


## green73

> stream issues?


http://video.msnbc.msn.com/nbc-news-...72501#45872501

----------


## anewvoice

ROFL - endorsement call in 2008, that's too funny (vis-s-vis John McCain)

----------


## happyphilter

Man, Romney is getting crapped on.

----------


## anewvoice

> This one is good.
> 
> http://www.mediaite.com/tv/watch-thi...ate-live-here/


This is working, yep!

----------


## harikaried

Wha? Lame. My local NBC channel is putting up this message for the whole debate?

The NBC affiliate in San Jose has exercised its right to request that this cable system blackout duplicated NBC program on KSBW-TV. Questions about this non-duplication should be addressed to KNTV. Thank you for understanding.

Yay for internet streaming.

----------


## bronc_fan23

Yes, lets attack Romney in the debate no one is watching! Shouldn't GOPers be in church at the moment?

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

Damn, always problems getting the right stream.

----------


## walt

Romney has another Rick I'm speaking moment.

----------


## ventron

> Wha? Lame. My local NBC channel is putting up this message for the whole debate?
> 
> The NBC affiliate in San Jose has exercised its right to request that this cable system blackout duplicated NBC program on KSBW-TV. Questions about this non-duplication should be addressed to KNTV. Thank you for understanding.
> 
> Yay for internet streaming.


Are you watching this? http://video.msnbc.msn.com/nbc-news-...72501#45872501

----------


## RonPauledbyYoutube

Anything good yet??? Just woke up

----------


## goldwater's ghost

go frothy, attack mittens.....go newt attack mittens....dance puppets dance

----------


## freedomforever!

Oh, come on, Gingrich - stop being so rude!

----------


## anewvoice

ROFL, go to Washington and serve Washington, LMAO

wow, where's the 11 commmandment stuff this morning?

----------


## Tina

Newt was booed.

----------


## AlexG

This election is finally heating up!

----------


## green73

The knives are out!

----------


## axlr

WOOT WOOT! Gingrich!

----------


## Liberty74

The gloves are coming off LMAO.

----------


## walt

Looks like they all heard the why aren't the candidates attacking Romney questions last night...

----------


## RonPauledbyYoutube

jaja, Gingrich got him good. Mitt is Political Failure.

----------


## Ranger29860

man what a pompous ass

----------


## sevin

Another episode of the Mitt Romney show. *yawn*

----------


## goldwater's ghost

wtf is mittens talking about

----------


## RonPauledbyYoutube

True Consistency Conservative = Dr. Paul!

----------


## happyphilter

They are setting everyone up to attack Ron Paul.

----------


## liveandletlive

HITTING ROMNEY !!!!!!!!! FINALLY !!!! 

well not by name hahahaha

----------


## Todd

someone must have got the memo this morning to start attacking Romney.  It's about time

----------


## RonPauledbyYoutube

Ron Paul killing with real issues!!!

----------


## blazeKing

> They are setting everyone up to attack Ron Paul.


This lol

----------


## asurfaholic

Its easier to keep up with the forums this AM

----------


## green73

BOSS

----------


## ZanZibar

Ron bringing it back to the issues and away from the mickey mouse nonsense.

----------


## axlr

Great $#@!in' response!

----------


## hazek

Ron took the high ground in the first answer, very well done.

----------


## goldwater's ghost

the adult in the room.....ron paul

----------


## anewvoice

way to turn that question into a real issue handling, you are superficial

you read my mind - but let's stay with this superficial line of questioning

----------


## Liberty74

Excellent answer Paul. 

He got some claps!!!

----------


## Ranger29860

that reminded me of the 2008 Reagan library answer about who said what where.

----------


## liveandletlive

Rick Perry is such a clown, what an embarrassment

----------


## Tina

> HITTING ROMNEY !!!!!!!!! FINALLY !!!! 
> 
> well not by name hahahaha


He handled that beautifully.

----------


## Kevin Smyth

I liked Ron mentioning beating Obama, that's what the Conservatives want to hear!

----------


## blabam

Rick Perry channeling Peter Schiff

----------


## liveandletlive

lol Perry's tea party???

----------


## happyphilter

Sounds like the crowd is sick of these silly questions too.

----------


## anewvoice

Perry calls everyone, Ron Paul a big government spender?  Actually I think Perry's answer is an endorsement of Ron Paul!

----------


## RonPauledbyYoutube

Perry still painting Ron as a big insider.

----------


## Liberty74

I'm sorry but Perry is a complete douche when he speaks.

----------


## walt

> the adult in the room.....ron paul


That was awesome, we'll see if Gregory follows.

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

Idiot perry sees all as insiders... Including Paul???

----------


## unknown

> Ron bringing it back to the issues and away from the mickey mouse nonsense.


You said Micky Mouse, heh.

----------


## harikaried

> Are you watching this? http://video.msnbc.msn.com/nbc-news-...72501#45872501


Yeah. Turns out KNTV is broadcasting the debate at 7:30 here.

----------


## Roy Bleckert

Ron is hitting a good point lets disscuss the issues

----------


## anewvoice

> Perry still painting Ron as a big insider.


I think we should take that clip and announce a Perry endorsement for Ron Paul based on that stance.

----------


## unknown

I cant watch the debates anymore.  Im too nervous.  How is the good Doctor?  He's usually a morning guy.

----------


## ross11988

Looks like Huntsman had a late night

----------


## Liberty74

At least this anchorman is not an embarrassment like last night.

----------


## walt

> I'm sorry but Perry is a complete douche when he speaks.


only when he speaks?

----------


## Rocket_pilot

Good morning fellow patriots.  Ron off to a decent start in the debate.

----------


## dfalken

Cmon Huntsman say something in Chinese...just do it!

----------


## Liberty74

This is turning out to be a blood fest on Mitt.

LMFAO

----------


## blabam

Why is everybody clapping for Huntsman? Plants LOL?

----------


## goldwater's ghost

mittens getting hammered

----------


## european

> I cant watch the debates anymore.  Im too nervous.  How is the good Doctor?  He's usually a morning guy.


Ron Paul is doing well, but he needs to get some more time to speak.

----------


## hazek

LOL crowd against Romney?

----------


## axlr

Huntsman is doing good...worries me a tad.

----------


## happyphilter

Damn, Huntsman is doing well...

----------


## dfalken

What are they going to do when the race is Romney against Paul?  Are they going to ask Romney to attack himself and then rebutt it in order to keep Ron quiet?

----------


## refuge

Why am I hearing so much cheering for Huntsman?

----------


## ross11988

Nice Huntsman, lets take split the romney vote

----------


## Bruno

Ron Paul 1 question, Romeny 45, Huntstmann 3

----------


## goldwater's ghost

this is like piranha 3-d

----------


## liveandletlive

> LOL crowd against Romney?


or a lot of Huntsman family in the crowd

----------


## Tina

Dr Paul said let's not be superficial, lets talk issues!!! from the moderator!

----------


## Bruno

> Why is everybody clapping for Huntsman? Plants LOL?


Wondered that, too

----------


## Machiavelli

thanks moderator, doing decent job

----------


## freedomforever!

> or a lot of Huntsman family in the crowd


Haha - that's probably right.

----------


## swissaustrian

Huntsman got plants in the audience who will applause everything he says.

----------


## anewvoice

Huntsman going after Romney, and getting some crowd applause to it.  

Dr. Paul said "Let's not be superficial", nice.

3 programs - entitlements and DoD

----------


## blazeKing

Is huntsman doing well because of his answers or because NBC stacked the room with huntsman people to try and garner a surge?

----------


## RDM

Must be a "selected" Huntsman crowd that was allowed in the doors.

----------


## Ranger29860

1200 people at an event for santorum??? can someone confirm that?

----------


## Bruno

Paul better get the "what would you cut" question.

----------


## european

OMG the moderator has referred to dr Paul twice already. He wants the discussion to be about real answers, not just b*tchslapping in the air. (that is good)

Now give him talktime!

----------


## giovannile07

Whoops didn't realize there was another debate today! D:

----------


## Todd

All these bozos ever talk about with cuts is welfare issues.  They have tons of federal bloated departments they could cut and they miss the boat every time.  Santorum completley lost in the wilderness

----------


## walt

> What are they going to do when the race is Romney against Paul?  Are they going to ask Romney to attack himself and then rebutt it in order to keep Ron quiet?


Mitt will reprimand himself for talking to himself....

----------


## runamuck

Another joke debate.

----------


## Bruno

Let Mr. "I'll cut $1 Trillion" speak!

----------


## sevin

wtf, everyone has gotten to speak at least twice except Ron.

----------


## FTW_Only_Ron

Ron was thrown a softball to pound on Romney and he bunted..What a stand up guy

----------


## Ranger29860

wow that is a catch 22 question for perry

----------


## ross11988

OMG PERRY

----------


## randomname

ha. funny

----------


## swissaustrian

Damn circus

----------


## axlr

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA! Perry's 3 departments!

----------


## dfalken

Excuse me idiots the guy in second place is in the room and Perry has no chance in hell and has gotten 2 questions already.

----------


## Kevin Smyth

Perry is turning himself into a gimmicky joke candidate.

----------


## king_nothing_

Wow is Perry _trying_ to make fun of himself?

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

He remembered all three !!!  hahaha

----------


## Ranger29860

wow as usual they ignore paul

----------


## pauliticalfan

1 question. 1 effing question.

----------


## ashura

Jesus Christ. They're making this a good debate for everyone BUT Paul. How do you not ask the only guy who's submitted a detailed budget about cuts???

----------


## Bruno

Paul should walk right up to the moderator and say, "I'm 2nd in NH, the state wants to hear me speak"

----------


## european

> HAHAHAHAHAHAHA! Perry's 3 departments!


he still forgot 2

----------


## nyrgoal99

anyone got debate time breakdown?

----------


## jclay2

This debate is such a joke. And people wonder why romney is the front runner? Look at how much time and questions they give him. Ron Paul has gotten 1 question so far which he killed.

----------


## goldwater's ghost

i hope newt and frothy keep going after mittens. ron could take the highground

----------


## Dsylexic

nonsense of a debate.the only guy who says lets talk of issues is not asked questions.bogus.i hate nbc

----------


## walt

*awkward feed silence* 

better than the talking heads yesterday....

----------


## Liberty74

> Paul should walk right up to the moderator and say, "I'm 2nd in NH, the state wants to hear me speak"


THIS

----------


## happyphilter

Romney only got so much attention early on because most of the questions referred to Romney. It's obvious they are out for him.

Hopefully Paul gets more into it.

----------


## Number19

Yes, but ron raised the question. the public knows he would cut 5 departments. the debate just showed most of the others don't have any substance. not having ron respond did not hurt.

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

We can expect the media to marginalize Dr. Paul and the message.  In fact, if they ever start giving him a break, we should be very suspicious of them...

----------


## walt

> He remembered all three !!!  hahaha


I'd give anything for a short yellow school bus to pull up and take him away during the next debate segment.

----------


## llepard

> Ron was thrown a softball to pound on Romney and he bunted..What a stand up guy


Yep, one of his best answers.  Oooops, it has been his only answer.  RP nailed it.  

Nice to watch all the other candidates sling mud, while Gregory says, " get back to Dr. Paul's ideas of talking about issues."

----------


## Student Of Paulism

Santorum and Newt really went after Romney out of the gate...bah.. I really wish Ron would attack him like Rick did, ill never know why he is reluctant to take that approach

----------


## Dsylexic

i predict 3 minutes of talking time for ron

----------


## Steve-in-NY

If Ron gets questions we win.
If he doesnt the media bias narrative comes up and we win.
Long story short we can't lose.

----------


## RonPauledbyYoutube

> Yes, but ron raised the question. the public knows he would cut 5 departments. the debate just showed most of the others don't have any substance. not having ron respond did not hurt.


True, but RP would be better served presenting his budget plan & taking his well deserved time in the debate.

----------


## Bruno

Now they will change the topic, so they can start over and ignore Ron again.

----------


## llepard

> i hope newt and frothy keep going after mittens. ron could take the highground


Agree.  This is a good debate for Ron.  He does not even need to speak.

----------


## Kevin Smyth

Does it seem like they are building up Santorum?

----------


## FTW_Only_Ron

> This debate is such a joke. And people wonder why romney is the front runner? Look at how much time and questions they give him. Ron Paul has gotten 1 question so far which he killed.


Don't worry Ron will get a question it will be concerning the newsletter

----------


## walt

> Now they will change the topic, so they can start over and ignore Ron again.


Hey, Bruno, where's my coffee?

----------


## happyphilter

Wow. No questions for Paul?

----------


## 89five.o

None of these streams are working on my PS3 or iphone. Any other link?

----------


## pauliticalfan

1 question in 30 minutes. Ridiculous.

----------


## GomerPile

Dr Paul "Is it true that you beat your wife" question in 3 - 2 - 1.....

----------


## happyphilter

Make phone calls.

----------


## jax

I just tuned in, is this another "56 seconds"?

----------


## phill4paul

> Hey, Bruno, where's my coffee?


  Sorry I took the last cup. I put another pot on. Give it 10 minutes.

----------


## Kevin Smyth

This setup isn't really fair, when they pick a frontrunner they keep him the frontrunner by asking him tons of questions and centering the entire debate around him.

----------


## pauliticalfan

Unbelievable.

----------


## pacu44

Paul just needs to shake his head and say "more of the same"

----------


## Jtorsella

They are pushing Huntsman.

----------


## dfalken

This is a complete joke!

----------


## sevin

When Paul finally gets a question, he should say, "I was wondering if I would get to speak again."

----------


## Tina

Yawn.

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

huntsman, gingrich, mittens....

----------


## Kevin Smyth

So much Huntsman!!! UGH!!!!

----------


## randomname

why are they letting f'ing Huntsman talk so much?

----------


## pauliticalfan

Pumping Huntsman.

----------


## Liberty74

Paul is being blacked out

----------


## Machiavelli

Pump it

----------


## goldwater's ghost

this is getting ridiculous....ask paul

----------


## happyphilter

This is garbage. I hope he says something.

----------


## SamuraisWisdom

Well it appears the strategy this morning is just to ignore Paul instead of going after him and giving him a chance to defend himself.

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

Looks like the camera is avoiding Paul too...

----------


## RDM

This debate is all about pumping the others for second place and shutting out Paul

----------


## Kevin Smyth

> This debate is all about pumping the others for second place and shutting out Paul


   You got it!

----------


## Dsylexic

are these knaves stealing paul's platform: block grants for medicare?

----------


## tempest

Scandalous debate (even Huntsman had more airtime (more than 3x already)

----------


## goldwater's ghost

ask paul a question already!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

----------


## jrice

Rick Perry is such a joke.  He seems to have quite a bit of "religious right" support in my area....  its funny to see expressions on faces when I asked if they knew that he endorsed Guilliani in 08 who is prochoice.

----------


## anewvoice

LOL, anyone else have an opinion - Governor Romney?

----------


## cucucachu0000

Geez ron put up ur hand!

----------


## pauliticalfan

They won't even ask him a question.

----------


## randomname

what a hack job of a debate. same as that meet the press interview.

----------


## opinionatedfool

IS RON PAUL INVISIBLE?????????? This is stupid.

----------


## walt

> Geez ron put up ur hand!


+1

----------


## jax

Luckily no one else is watching this at 9am

----------


## liveandletlive

Ron Paul's record being blasted by lil David

----------


## Jtorsella

Attacking Ron Paul on his issues.

----------


## dfalken

here we go attack against Paul, scumbags!

----------


## Number19

Good question for ron. Veto power?

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

Who is this "Dr. Paul"...
Maybe I should google him?

----------


## maxoutco

> Luckily no one else is watching this at 9am


The older crowd will be watching this right now.

----------


## liveandletlive

No accomplishments! Dr. Paul's record haha here we go

----------


## randomname

I hate David Gregory.

----------


## ross11988

Nice, used the SS example

----------


## cucucachu0000

Eh it was alright not a great answer

----------


## dfalken

Great answer followed by the suntanned scumbag interrupting the end of it.

----------


## Havax

BRING UP AUDIT THE FED

----------


## ashura

This jerk of a moderator cutting off the end of Paul's response with a question for Santorum...

----------


## Steve-in-NY

Ron should start lighting sparklers soon or pull out the phone and call carol.

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

Cut Dr. Paul off without finishing his sentence..

----------


## ZanZibar

Frothy is living up to his last name.

----------


## ross11988

Round 2 begins

----------


## walt

I can't wait for Ron's response to Rick (if they don't cut to a commercial)

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

Let's google "santorum"...

----------


## hazek

Uffff vicious attack by Santorum.

----------


## Bruno

rebutal

----------


## opinionatedfool

One person clapped for Santorum.

----------


## llepard

Frothy is a motherfucker.

----------


## Todd

> Cut Dr. Paul off without finishing his sentence..


MUST.. NOT... LET... TRUTH... GET.... OUT

----------


## llepard

Nice rebuttal

----------


## Matt Collins

*Jon Huntsman is not a serious candidate for president

He could not compete in Iowa.

He has not qualified for the Illinois ballot, the 5th largest state.

He has not qualified for the Virginia ballot, the 12th largest state.*

----------


## walt

> Frothy is a motherfucker.


LOL, yes he's a scary person.

----------


## cucucachu0000

I wish he would say yea youur right washington has ignored everything I've been saying for years and look where that's got us.

----------


## pauladin

Yeah its looking like the Huntsman surge ain't gonna come after all.

----------


## Tunink

Wish he would have brought up the watered down audit of the fed.

----------


## Created4

> Nice rebuttal


Disagree. Terrible response...

----------


## european

OMG how much time do they give Santorum? :S I start to hear only *blablabla* now. He can't keep my attention.

----------


## llepard

Frothy carried some serious Neocon water there.  He is set for life in terms of consulting contracts.  (see:  Judd Gregg)

----------


## Dsylexic

frothy bullshitting

----------


## randomname

AGAIN HUNTSMAN

----------


## Harald

This is boost Santorum for S.C debate and boost Huntsman for NH debate.
Ron Paul was too good last evening. MSM needs to dampen him a little bit

----------


## Matt Collins

*Jon Huntsman Does Have A Record*

Signed the Western Climate Initiative (2008) Initiative requires partner states to set regional goals for greenhouse gas reduction, develop methods for achieving those goals. *Initiative also lays the foundation for and international cap and trade program with the US and Canada*.

Joined the Western Regional Climate Action Partnership

	During a news conference Monday in the Governor's Mansion, Huntsman and Schwarzenegger were highly critical of the Bush administration's failure to take significant action to lower greenhouse gas emissions, notably carbon dioxide, that are blamed for global warming. Deseret News

	*It also would set up the "cap and trade" policy* in which pollution control credits could be purchased. Deseret News

	They have agreed to work toward setting standards to reduce greenhouse emissions under a market-based program called cap and trade. Deseret News

Established a Blue Ribbon Advisory Council on Climate Change in 2006. (Club For Growth)

Defended Cap and Trade in 2008 debate. (Club For Growth)

	Appeared in ad with Gov. Arnold Schwarzenegger and Gov. Brian Schweitzer telling Congress to act on climate change. Huntsman said in the ad:
_Now its time for Congress to act by capping greenhouse-gas pollution_.

	*Huntsman told the New York Times that action on the national level was preferable* to the patchwork system that state governments have been putting in place. Deseret News

	Statement from his office about the ad:
_This ad is an effort to encourage congressional action, which is imperative to a nationwide, comprehensive approach to clean our air.._.Deseret News

	As governor, he took heat for his involvement in a program aimed at reducing carbon emissions. The Western Climate Initiative, which included six states and three Canadian provinces, *had a cap-a-trade provision* and encouraged fuel-efficient vehicles, renewable energy use and energy conservation. Washington Times

*From 2005-2009 Utahs population plus inflation increased 21.2%, yet total spending increased 33.8%. Club For Growth White Paper

	Per capita spending increased by 10% annually. Cato

Huntsman flip-flopped on stimulus (Politifact 6/21/11)

	Supported of TARP - said I dont think theres any way around it. Huntsman's Clintonian Dodge Daily Caller 7/7/11

	Said Stimulus Should have been bigger:
	"Well, if I were in Congress, I probably would not have voted in favor (of the Recovery Act),* *because it didn`t have enough stimulus and probably wasn`t big enough to begin with*. 2/24/09 on Cavuto - Politifact

	"The size of about a trillion dollars was floated by Mark Zandi, whos a very respected economist. *I tend to believe what he is saying about the size of the package, which didnt necessarily hit the mark in terms of size*." Politico 2/24/09

	Stimulus would be *"would be a welcome relief in a year like this"* Youtube 1/15/11

Said Obamas stimulus wasnt large enough:
___I_ _guess_ _in_ _hindsight_ _we_ _can_ _all_ _say_ _that_ _there_ _were_ _some_ _fundamental_ _flaws_ _with_ _it__._ *It probably wasnt large enough and, number two,*_there_ _probably_ _wasn____t_ _enough_ _stimulus_ _effect__._ Daily Caller

	*Gov. Jon Huntsman Jr. appeared on two cable news programs Monday defending Utahs decision to take federal stimulus dollars* and made an effort to look presidential while doing it. With Washington, D.C., as a backdrop, the governor took a jab at Republicans for resorting to gratuitous political griping and carping on MSNBC over President Obamas federal stimulus bill, which will bring $1.5 billion to Utah. February 24, 2009, Deseret Morning News Redstate

----------


## amabala

huntsman= typical politician BS.

----------


## liveandletlive

Ron should have brought up the housing bubble

----------


## Roy Bleckert

Ron drawed a good contrast to InSanityorums foreign policy

----------


## Bruno

My Trust Meter hasn't believed Huntsmann since the first time I heard him speak.  He comes across as an actor playing a part.

----------


## Created4

> I wish he would say yea youur right washington has ignored everything I've been saying for years and look where that's got us.


Exactly. His response was way too short...

----------


## goldwater's ghost

thought ron responded well to frothy. that was a good attack by frothy. it plays to the ignorant fears perpetuated by the msm about ron but i think ron handled it well

----------


## Matt Collins

*With Republican candidates trying to prove who hates Obamacare the most, let’s see what history proves.* 
 *Mitt Romney laid out the blueprint for Obamacare.* In fact, “…Obama often praises Mr. Romney’s health reform as the model for the national version, including a mandate that requires individuals to purchase insurance.” (Christian Science Monitor)

 *Newt Gingrich was an early fan of the individual mandate.* Gingrich “…co-sponsored legislation with this provision in 1993, when it was still in vogue with conservative think tanks; they have since renounced it. He continued to support a mandate in books published in 2005, 2009 and 2010, and in a May 2011 television appearance in which he said he supported ‘some requirement that you either have health insurance or you post a bond.’” (Wall Street Journal)

 *In 1994, Rick Santorum was by Gingrich’s side, advocating for the individual mandate.* According to The Morning Call: “Santorum … would require individuals to buy health insurance…” (The Morning Call)

 *Additionally, as late as 2007 Governor Huntsman voiced his support of a health insurance mandate, or “requirement,” on all Utah citizens* during a televised interview.

 *And while Governor Perry claims to be against government interference in the healthcare industry, it is widely known he required forced inoculation for young Texas girls, with possible medical side effects.* “Perry doesn't exactly emerge from this debate smelling like a rose. The science on the HPV vaccine may be relatively settled now, but it wasn't in 2007, just a year after federal approval of Merck's Gardasil vaccine, which is why at the time we urged states to avoid mandates.” (L.A. Times)

----------


## walt

> *Jon Huntsman Does Have A Record…*
> 
> Signed the Western Climate Initiative (2008) Initiative requires partner states to set regional goals for greenhouse gas reduction, develop methods for achieving those goals. *Initiative also lays the foundation for and international cap and trade program with the US and Canada*.
> 
> Joined the Western Regional Climate Action Partnership
> 
> 	“During a news conference Monday in the Governor's Mansion, Huntsman and Schwarzenegger were highly critical of the Bush administration's failure to take significant action to lower greenhouse gas emissions, notably carbon dioxide, that are blamed for global warming.” Deseret News
> 
> 	“*It also would set up the "cap and trade" policy* in which pollution control credits could be purchased.” Deseret News
> ...


Wow, that's freaking *scary*

----------


## Simple

Scumbag NBC: Finally asks Ron Paul a debate question.

It's a gotcha question.

----------


## libertskee

ladys sleeping in the front row to the left of the moderator

----------


## pauliticalfan

REBUTTAL?!?!?!?!?!

----------


## jax

So did perry just agree or disagree with ron...?

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

Dr. Paul's name mentioned again...

----------


## walt

That short yellow school bus did not arrive for Perry....

----------


## european

LOL Perry knows TWO things  if he needs to remember more he forgets them ofcourse

----------


## Created4

> thought ron responded well to frothy. that was a good attack by frothy. it plays to the ignorant fears perpetuated by the msm about ron but i think ron handled it well


What he said was good, but WAY too short. He should have said that he would NOT recall the Navy, it would have been there in the Straight of Hormuz, that his policy would result is a STRONGER defense, etc.

----------


## ashura

I have to admit I do like Perry's rhetoric on a part-time federal congress.

----------


## pauliticalfan

UNREAL!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## libertskee

cuttin ron off when he looked like he was gonna kill it...

----------


## braane

Ron Paul asks for a rebuttal... nope, commercial time.

----------


## Jtorsella

Ron just asked for a question but didn't get it.

----------


## llepard

> So did perry just agree or disagree with ron...?


Even he does not know.....

----------


## ventron

> *Jon Huntsman Does Have A Record…*
> 
> Signed the Western Climate Initiative (2008) Initiative requires partner states to set regional goals for greenhouse gas reduction, develop methods for achieving those goals. *Initiative also lays the foundation for and international cap and trade program with the US and Canada*.
> 
> Joined the Western Regional Climate Action Partnership
> 
> 	“During a news conference Monday in the Governor's Mansion, Huntsman and Schwarzenegger were highly critical of the Bush administration's failure to take significant action to lower greenhouse gas emissions, notably carbon dioxide, that are blamed for global warming.” Deseret News
> 
> 	“*It also would set up the "cap and trade" policy* in which pollution control credits could be purchased.” Deseret News
> ...


Please tell me you've got an anti-Huntsman ad ready.
Blind Freddy could see the media would want to pump Huntsman after they did so to Frothy in Iowa.

OMG, I just saw Ron raise his hand and they said to go to a break, Ron looked pissed off! @#$%^ please please buy some anti-Huntsman air time

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

take a break, no rebuttal again..

----------


## Dsylexic

more scumbaggery

----------


## dfalken

Ron wanted to speak and of course another break.  He said they'll come back on this point but I am sure they'll ask Huntsman or Frothy.

----------


## sevin

Went to break before Ron could get a rebuttal. He looked pretty annoyed about, too.

----------


## RonPauledbyYoutube

RP put his hand up for rebuttal and that a$$hole just ignored him!!!

----------


## jax

Lol they cut off before ron could respond again. Ron looked like he lnows what's going on

----------


## Liberty74

Dear god will they let Ron speak?

And Ron needs to call these bastards out for being fake conservatives.

----------


## Dsylexic

i feel sick.i cant begin to imagine how dr paul goes thru this years and years on

----------


## goldwater's ghost

once again perry "disagrees" with paul and then essentially argues a ron paul position. mr perry is a couple fries short of a happy meal

----------


## Tina

> So did perry just agree or disagree with ron...?


Yeah, he doesn't seem to understand what Dr. Paul is saying.

----------


## WD-NY

> My Trust Meter hasn't believed Huntsmann since the first time I heard him speak.  He comes across as an actor playing a part.


If Santorum = Frothy, Huntsman = Smarmy

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

David G\regory has always tried to assassinate/discredit Ron Paul on TV.

what's the hashtag for the debate

----------


## Ronulus

Did perry just say in 2000 the republicans had control of both parties? Is Obama a republican? If he can't tell the difference between the two party system and the house and senate something is wrong.

----------


## randomname

> Please tell me you've got an anti-Huntsman ad ready.
> Blind Freddy could see the media would want to pump Huntsman after they did so to Frothy in Iowa.
> 
> OMG, I just saw Ron raise his hand and they said to go to a break, Ron looked pissed off! @#$%^ please please buy some anti-Huntsman air time


this

----------


## king_nothing_

David Gregory: Guys, Ron Paul is asking for a rebuttal, what should I do?
Voice in ear: No worries, we'll just cut to a commercial.

----------


## AlexG

> I have to admit I do like Perry's rhetoric on a part-time federal congress.


He keeps bringing it up but I dont think people really care, he never gets any applause line for it

----------


## Bruno

> RP put his hand up for rebuttal and that a$$hole just ignored him!!!


After the Ames Straw poll, I walked over and asked that same $#@! if he was going to treat Ron fairly now that he was a front runner.  He replied that he would.  He didn't and isn't now.  Still and $#@!.

----------


## phill4paul

Does Ron really plan on bringing all the fleets to port? Because, if not he needs to say so. Just like SS, Medicare etc. he needs to have a policy that EVENTUALLY transition of forward power. While closing some bases may be acceptable I don't think Americans would want our Navy pulled home.

----------


## llepard

> i feel sick.i cant begin to imagine how dr paul goes thru this years and years on


He once told me he has very low expectations of Washington and others, he has a good sense of humor, and he is bouyed by the fact that he know what he is doing is righteous.

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

Dr. Paul knows the game after all these years.  I know it bothers him because he sees it destroying the country.  He has other plans to remedy the situation...

----------


## walt

> Yeah, he doesn't seem to understand what Dr. Paul is saying.



hence why I'm waiting for the short yellow bus to pick him up!

----------


## ross11988

> i feel sick.i cant begin to imagine how dr paul goes thru this years and years on


Exactly, hes been doing this for 30+ years FOR US. Some idiots on these forums can't phone from home 30 minutes for this man

----------


## jcarcinogen

I don't see how you guys don't get angry.

----------


## texasbelle

> Even he does not know.....


Hahah!  Exactly!!!

----------


## pauliticalfan

Another question for Huntsman WOW

----------


## refuge

And of course, they dropped the point and didn't give Paul a chance to respond!

----------


## WD-NY

lol! another soft ball to Huntsman

----------


## jax

$#@!ing scumbags I swear

----------


## ashura

I'm very irked by the idea of someone from a paper that endorsed a candidate on the stage acting as a moderator.

----------


## randomname

this is a huntsman lovefest

----------


## MsDoodahs

This debate is not a very interesting one.  Is it because it's "facebook" or is it because the moderators are bad?

----------


## ventron

> I don't see how you guys don't get angry.


We're used to it.

----------


## Jtorsella

This is sickening

----------


## Created4

> Does Ron really plan on bringing all the fleets to port? Because, if not he needs to say so. Just like SS, Medicare etc. he needs to have a policy that EVENTUALLY transition of forward power. While closing some bases may be acceptable I don't think Americans would want our Navy pulled home.


Exactly! Why doesn't he give a rebuttal to that??

----------


## GomerPile

Hmmmm

----------


## liveandletlive

wow what a question

----------


## braane

Why does Huntsman always look like he is sucking on a sour warhead? It doesn't come off as sympathy, it comes off as #fake.

----------


## WD-NY

> this is a huntsman lovefest


Huntsman "surge" in the polls that come out this afternoon... all day monday "Huntsman has the momentum"

----------


## ashura

TERRIBLE local moderators...

----------


## Todd

> I have to admit I do like Perry's rhetoric on a part-time federal congress.


They are already only in Washington 1/3 or the year.

----------


## Tina

The  marshmallow man isn't getting any speaking time.

----------


## liveandletlive

Ron going into economics professor mode again lol

----------


## randomname

WTF Paul?

----------


## Havax

Ron's smart as hell but he needs to dumb it down for the mainstream republican.

----------


## happyphilter

Don't listen to the crowd as a barometer. Paul just killed it.

----------


## anewvoice

> Hmmmm


OMG, that is totally who he reminds me of!

----------


## Jtorsella

That was probably his last question.

----------


## amabala

why doesn't Romney ever answer a question directly?

----------


## dfalken

Age of austerity, while we are printing trillions, what a freaking joke!

----------


## pauladin

I actually understood Paul's answer there.

----------


## anewvoice

> They are already only in Washington 1/3 or the year.


And even then really only work 1/10th of the time.

----------


## hillertexas

I though Ron handled that sensitive question well

----------


## 3kgt

We do get angry but that won't help anything.
He knows we stand behind him.

----------


## happyphilter

> Ron's smart as hell but he needs to dumb it down for the mainstream republican.


I thought that was pretty simplistic. I honestly think basic economics needs to be taught in grade school.

----------


## Created4

> Ron's smart as hell but he needs to dumb it down for the mainstream republican.


This. Say, if you subsidize that, it drives up prices in other areas and the net result is the poorer people have less money and are poorer...

----------


## goldwater's ghost

how long is this debate

----------


## cucucachu0000

He needs to slow doown I feel like he kinda sped to fast through that answer, might confuse people.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

> I don't see how you guys don't get angry.


accumulation

----------


## Kevin Smyth

Paul needs other outlets for surging than these limited rigged debates, maybe more late night talk show appearances? Craig Ferguson? Chelsea Handler?

----------


## sevin

good answer, Ron. People need to understand that anything the government subsidizes becomes ridiculously expensive. If the government didn't run deficits, energy would be affordable for everyone.

----------


## llepard

> I don't see how you guys don't get angry.


Oh, we do.  But we channel it into action.  This is a long distance race.  We are winning. 

Getting angry leads to getting depressed.  Cannot afford to be depressed, just got to keep fighting.

----------


## liveandletlive

Ron has got to keep the answers simple and specific, no one wants to here a lecture on supply and demand

----------


## donnay

I really cannot stand Dick Gregory.  They should have allowed Dr. Paul a follow up after Perry pointed to him!  But no they went to commercial break.  Sneaky bastards!

----------


## happyphilter

Seems like Ron and Romney are laying off each other. I am okay with this.

----------


## dfalken

Now Santorum is pro gay?  LOL.

----------


## Bruno

Homerun question for Paul, if he happens by some fluke to get a chance to answer it.

----------


## randomname

SLAMDOWN... haha nice one Mitt. That question was stupid.

----------


## Bruno

> Seems like Ron and Romney are laying off each other. I am okay with this.


All part of the plan!

----------


## Kevin Smyth

> Ron has got to keep the answers simple and specific, no one wants to here a lecture on supply and demand


   He needs simple phrases that express his standout policies like when he says, "Making real cuts in spending"

----------


## llepard

Frothy.  LIAR

----------


## Ronulus

these gay questions need to stop. Just pandering.

----------


## walt

> Paul needs other outlets for surging than these limited rigged debates, maybe more late night talk show appearances? Craig Ferguson? Chelsea Handler?


He could have been meeting with undecided NH voters all week, but did other activities. Lost opportunity.

----------


## wstrucke

Ron had a perfect opportunity to address the real question people want to know -- how he will get his policies passed in Congress and his response was terrible.  If he had answered that well I think it would have propelled him to the whitehouse.

----------


## refuge

Straight out lies from Santorum...  Wanna bet he'd disown his son?

----------


## happyphilter

Right to work... Please ask the right people this question.

----------


## ZanZibar

*Apparently Huntsman is sending out negative e-mails about Ron Paul. 

**Does anyone have a copy of these?!?!
**

If anyone gets this can they paste it here or send it to me in a PM?                        *

----------


## sevin

I'd like to see how many minutes Ron got to speak compared to everyone else.

----------


## ashura

> Oh, we do.  But we channel it into action.  This is a long distance race.  We are winning. 
> 
> *Getting angry leads to getting depressed.  Cannot afford to be depressed, just got to keep fighting.*


Great philosophy that's been a great help to me on a personal level.

----------


## Bruno

> how long is this debate


Just long enough for the NH Huntsmann and SC Santorums pushes.

----------


## RonPauledbyYoutube

> After the Ames Straw poll, I walked over and asked that same $#@! if he was going to treat Ron fairly now that he was a front runner.  He replied that he would.  He didn't and isn't now.  Still and $#@!.


Yeah, they are a bunch of cowards. When they are confronted by RP supporters, they remember Hannity and give in, they'll just follow along with our demands (remember Scarborough BTO). Yet, once they are in the company of fellow cowards in their show, they keep on blasting RP. Bunch of cowards.

----------


## llepard

> Straight out lies from Santorum...  Wanna bet he'd disown his son?


Or send him to Bachmann's husband for "re-programming"

----------


## opinionatedfool

> Just long enough for the NH Huntsmann and SC Santorums pushes.


+rep

----------


## Bruno

Paul supporter needs to shout out, "Ask Ron Paul a question, he's 2nd in New Hampshire!"

----------


## donnay

Government has the biggest unions!

----------


## Ranger29860

wow government servants? hehe i think he slipped there

----------


## Bruno

Another hard break.  Everyone except Perry and Paul got multiple questions.

----------


## goldwater's ghost

ron and surprisingly newt are being left out of this debate.

----------


## pacu44

> Hmmmm


Shooter Mcgavin

----------


## TER

BTW, MSNBC is owned by GE which make billions in the military industrial complex, profiting from wars.

----------


## Tina

Stupid answer Frothy.

----------


## Havax

Anyone notice Newt is being completely ignored? rofl

----------


## donnay

Government has the most jobs!  

A mandatory break...they are avoiding Dr. Paul.  *SIGH*

----------


## Jtorsella

Yay another break.

----------


## goldwater's ghost

> Just long enough for the NH Huntsmann and SC Santorums pushes.


 lol

----------


## Dsylexic

bull$#@!.i am throwing up.i  have a headache. i hope americans are not watching this nonsense

----------


## ashura

What's Paul gotten so far, 3 questions?

----------


## rp2012win

> Anyone notice Newt is being completely ignored? rofl


ummm....no

----------


## Dsylexic

yeah newt too.we are in august company

----------


## Bruno

> BTW, MSNBC is owned by GE which make billions in the military industrial complex, profiting from wars.


+ rep 

nail on head right there

----------


## Tina

> Anyone notice Newt is being completely ignored? rofl


Yeah, they've decided he's out.

----------


## goldwater's ghost

time to unleash newt on romney again

----------


## donnay

> BTW, MSNBC is owned by GE which make billions in the military industrial complex, profiting from wars.


Yes GE has a lot to lose when Dr. Paul becomes President!!!

----------


## RonPauledbyYoutube

Santorum: "Didn't want to vote for a law that would change the law in PA"

Did he just shoot himself in the foot??? How does he intend to change Washington if he doesn't vote for laws that would change the current laws???

----------


## anewvoice

> Shooter Mcgavin


"You eat pieces of sh$t for breakfast?"

----------


## Ilhaguru

Just be glad Bachman and Cain aren't there anymore. . . it would be even less time for Paul

----------


## Roy Bleckert

Watch & see if Ron gets more ? in the last part of the debate when lees peeps are watching ... so they can say look we gave Ron a fair amount of time

----------


## TER

The good news is many more people watched last night's debate.

The bad news is the MSM is gonna be harping on this one to push their agenda.

----------


## futfut

They fill the place with Huntsman and Romney supporters. They are clapping every time they open their mouths.
" My name is Mitt Romney" clap clap clap.

----------


## Dsylexic

we need to bombard SC with anti frothy ads. the media willnot do it for us

----------


## Bruno

"Lean forward", or "Lean left"?

Wow, Ron got about 3 minutes, just like predicted.   Some stations leaving, others staying.

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

Don't anyone blow a gasket here.  We know what we are up against and these people are merely living up to what we know them to be.  An important rule in any battle is to know your enemy and this is what we expect of them.  We use this as "evidence" that Dr. Paul is the people's candidate...

----------


## RDM

> Anyone notice Newt is being completely ignored? rofl


They have to do that to keep the focus on Santorum and Huntsman in hopes they both climb the polls to take 2nd place.

----------


## wstrucke

> Yes GE has a lot to lose when Dr. Paul becomes President!!!


No matter how many people we bring on board, if Ron can't answer the leadership question I don't think we can go all the way.  We really need the campaign to address this.  I know he's said it before, but it's like pulling teeth sometimes to get him to say what people need to hear.

----------


## Student Of Paulism

Uhhg, these debates are hopeless. Unless Ron just gets fired up and attacks someone, he is just going to keep getting marginalized.

----------


## happyphilter

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/45703786/#.TwmqtTWXQop

to ask questions

----------


## JohnGalt23g

> Yes GE has a lot to lose when Dr. Paul becomes President!!!


On the day that Ron Paul raises his hand to take the oath of office, Citizen GE will have the trap door open under them, and their long fall on the gallows begins.

----------


## Dsylexic

when is the PPP polling coming out? i am done with this dumb-bate

----------


## ZanZibar

New Suffolk NH tracking poll: Romney 35, Paul 20, Huntsman 11, Newt 9, Santorum 8, Roemer 1, Perry 1 #nbcfbdebate

----------


## green73

GE stands to lose billions with Ron Paul's foreign policy. I can see why they would want to ignore him.

----------


## harikaried

Oh. It's one of those debates where the last hour is online only.

----------


## ashura

> Oh. It's one of those debates where the last hour is online only.


Not even hour, last half-hour.

----------


## driller80545

This election, like this whole campaign, is pathetic. These people are idiots. RP is denegrated just by being on the same stage.

----------


## Brent Pierce

> BTW, MSNBC is owned by GE which make billions in the military industrial complex, profiting from wars.


Good point. NBC has a $real$ and $tangible$ reason for undermining Dr. Paul. If I'm not mistaken GE is the largest (or one of the largest) military contractor.

----------


## pacu44

> "You eat pieces of sh$t for breakfast?"


You eat Sh!t for breakfast 

lol

----------


## donnay

Ugh, Hard Boil with Piss Matthews...I can't wait to hear his analysis

----------


## Bruno

> New Suffolk NH tracking poll: Romney 35, Paul 20, Huntsman 11, Newt 9, Santorum 8, Roemer 1, Perry 1 #nbcfbdebate


You'd never know it, looking at the breakdown of who gets questions days before NH votes.

----------


## refuge

There's something fishy about this audience...

----------


## jcarcinogen

Comcast bought ge from nbc

----------


## Created4

Wow, Gingrich just agreed with "Dr. Paul"!

----------


## green73

> Oh. It's one of those debates where the last hour is online only.


They'll probably give RP some more time now.

----------


## llepard

> No matter how many people we bring on board, if Ron can't answer the leadership question I don't think we can go all the way.  We really need the campaign to address this.  I know he's said it before, but it's like pulling teeth sometimes to get him to say what people need to hear.


This is Ron's achilles heal.  He is a Doctor, not an executive or leader.  He has been taught to diagnose issues and find cures.  He is brilliant at it.

----------


## pauliticalfan

Great new New Hampshire poll just came out. You'd think NBC would give us some time.

----------


## european

> Wow, Gingrich just agreed with "Dr. Paul"!


They all do that serveral times per debate. Simply because dr Paul sets the trend. He is the real leader.

----------


## Bruno

"I'm going to vote for that guy Newt who mentions Reagan every other word."

----------


## jcarcinogen

NBC from ge

----------


## TER

> Comcast bought ge from nbc


Wait, what?  Does that mean I lose my rep?

----------


## anewvoice

About to sign off, this debate added nothing to the national conversation

----------


## Dsylexic

good luck calling union leaders as labor stooges in a debate sponsored by the Union Leader mittens

----------


## WD-NY

> New Suffolk NH tracking poll: Romney 35, Paul 20, Huntsman 11, Newt 9, Santorum 8, Roemer 1, Perry 1 #nbcfbdebate


what was huntsman at in their last poll?

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

> GE stands to lose billions with Ron Paul's foreign policy. I can see why they would want to ignore him.


tweeting this

----------


## Bruno

Are they going to ask a question about the Northern Pass or not?

----------


## donnay

Romney keeps spew Obama Care--blah, blah, blah...which is his model.

Talk about Northern Pass!!!

----------


## slamhead

They better give the air pollution question to Paul as his position is the best. Property rights.

----------


## european

> tweeting this


nice one

----------


## llepard

> Comcast bought ge from nbc


Not 100% ownership.  Comcast and GE are both part owners of NBC.  I think it is 55/45 Comcast.

----------


## jax

Romney gets two questions on a row while ron can't even get a rebuttal. What's it gonna be like when its only those two up there

----------


## afwjam

This debate is lame, lamer then this post.

----------


## Created4

> Romney gets two questions on a row while ron can't even get a rebuttal. What's it gonna be like when its only those two up there


Better!!

----------


## PC_for_Paul

> Comcast bought ge from nbc


NBC was "bought" long before Comcast my friend...

----------


## Dr.3D

> This debate is lame, lamer then this post.


Last night was closer to being a debate.  This is just a question time for those they wish to promote.

----------


## slamhead

> Romney gets two questions on a row while ron can't even get a rebuttal. What's it gonna be like when its only those two up there


When it is only two the only question Ron will get is "Dr. Paul, can you get Mitt another water?"

----------


## llepard

> NBC was "bought" long before Comcast my friend...


LOL.  Good one.

----------


## Kevin Smyth

I'm upset because the neocons are going to say that Santorum won that exchange with Paul over Iran and foreign policy especially on the issue of Santorum's claim that Ron would withdraw America's fleets from all over the world.

----------


## Romulus

ignoring Paul again! w t f

----------


## TER

Wow.  Perry getting more questions than Paul.  This is a joke.

----------


## phill4paul

NDAA? SOPA? Northern Pass?

----------


## green73

> They'll probably give RP some more time now.


Guess they're going to screw him just the same

----------


## libertskee

this is bull$#@!

----------


## Kevin Smyth

Perry is just another person they can ask questions to in order to avoid giving Paul time. I wish Perry would DROPOUT!

----------


## Created4

> I'm upset because the neocons are going to say that Santorum won that exchange with Paul over Iran and foreign policy especially on the issue of Santorum's claim that Ron would withdraw America's fleets from all over the world.


There is definitely going to be damage control on that one. He seemed to have plenty of time, and just stopped talking.

----------


## pauliticalfan

Worst debate I've seen.

----------


## pacu44

> NDAA? SOPA? Northern Pass?


Lets talk about newsletters and that huntsman video, Congressman Paul?

----------


## randomname

hmm this debate is not helping Paul. they're framing him as 'fringe' and even pulling it off

----------


## llepard

RP is #2 in New Hampshire and he is getting ZERO time.  What a f^&*%ing joke.

----------


## phill4paul

> I'm upset because the neocons are going to say that Santorum won that exchange with Paul over Iran and foreign policy especially on the issue of Santorum's claim that Ron would withdraw America's fleets from all over the world.


  I agree. Santorum got away w/ it last night and I was hoping he would have a difinitive response if he got the chance.

----------


## ross11988

I have a feeling Ron is about to speak up soon, about being ignored.

----------


## blazeKing

Wow full on ignore Ron Paul.

----------


## freedomforever!

This is infuriating.

----------


## libertskee

perrys not even campaigning in nh and he gets more time this is extrememly aggravating

----------


## Matt Collins

Jon Huntsman would have a very, very tough time voting for Ron Paul, a real conservative:

Jon Huntsman said he would have a "very, very tough time" voting for Ron Paul if he won the GOP nomination and faced off against Barack Obama in the 2012 general election.

While he credited Paul for being "consistent," he added that Paul's strict Constitutionalist ideology "is not where the American people are, at all."

http://thehill.com/blogs/blog-briefing-room/news/202933-huntsman-tough-time-voting-for-paul-over-obama
 

Maybe thats because he probably favors his old boss, whom he calls a remarkable leader.

----------


## Bruno

Santorum just showed how much of an ass he is.

----------


## Machiavelli

hahaha....people who actually believe this debate is legit and not see the media bias are retarded period.

----------


## llepard

> I'm upset because the neocons are going to say that Santorum won that exchange with Paul over Iran and foreign policy especially on the issue of Santorum's claim that Ron would withdraw America's fleets from all over the world.


Relax, people are seeing through this NEOCON bull$#@!.  They are so yesterday.

----------


## Rafi

This is the most dumbass debate I've heard this cycle. I feel stupider listening to this crap.

----------


## randomname

This guest reporter from WMUM asks such stupid questions.

----------


## WD-NY

what the $#@! is Ron talking about

----------


## donnay

Unalienable right....pronounce un-a-leen-able rights, those are rights that cannot be taken away.  Entitlements are privileges.  

Dr. Paul hit's it out of the park!

----------


## Bruno

Ron finally gets a question, and now gets to spin it to his answer.  Great job, Ron!

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

They tried shutting him up after he said MIC. LOL

----------


## Created4

Good answer on entitlements, but he is talking too fast...

----------


## opinionatedfool

Interrupt Ron Paul again. Fools.

----------


## TER

Something is very fishy with this crowd for sure.

----------


## anewvoice

Entitlements are not rights, BOOM.  And I'm out.

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

Explaining rights... that's the boss

----------


## donnay

Live Free or Die  means get Government out of our lives!!!!

----------


## axlr

And how many questions is that for Paul? 3? 4?

He's 2nd! HE IS IN 2ND PLACE GOD DAMMIT!

This is ridiculous. It's the 'Everybody BUT Paul Show'

----------


## goldwater's ghost

ron answered that very well. very few questions but he's batting.750

----------


## slamhead

They finally give him a question and then they limit his time AGAIN!!! You hear the moderator stepping in at the end.

----------


## jordie

As soon as he said "Military-industrial complex", the moderator tried to start to cut him off.

----------


## Liberty74

Let people clap for Ron damn it!!!

----------


## randomname

Huntsman doing a stupid rehearsed speech

----------


## pacu44

Huntsman gets a softball bs request to pander to NH voters...

----------


## happyphilter

The crowd is stacked, don't worry about it. Paul did fine.

The debate hasn't been great, but it's not bad.

----------


## Bruno

"He said Military Industrial Complex!  Cut the mic, cut the mic!!"

----------


## Matt Collins

*Pennsylvania Newspapers On Santorum  A Black Belt In Hypocrisy Who Exemplifies The Worst Of Washington*

*The York Dispatch**: Sen. Santorum's Tenure In The Senate Has Been Marked By Pandering To Americans' Fears* (Editorial, For U.S. Senate, It's Casey, _The York Dispatch_, 10/31/06)

*Harrisburg Patriot News**: Santorum Has Increasingly Become A Divisive Figure Not Only In The State, But In The Nation.* (Editorial, Challenger Will Learn And Listen, Unlike His Incumbent Opponent, _Harrisburg Patriot News_, 10/29/06)

*York Daily Record**: Even In York County, Which Is Solidly Republican Country, Folks Don't Like Politicians Who Are Too Extreme  And That, Unfortunately, Describes Rick Santorum.* (Editorial, Casey For Senate, _York Daily Record_, 10/29/06)

*Allentown Morning Call**: Stated In The Most Basic Way, Mr. Santorum Has Isolated Himself From The Broad Civic Consciousness Of Ordinary Pennsylvanians.* (Editorial, Give Edge To Casey In U.S. Senate Race, _Allentown Morning Call_, 10/29/06)

*Pittsburgh Post-Gazette**: [Santorum] Is Washington, D.C.  The 12-Year Incumbent Is The Sort Of Calculating  Politician Who Has Made The 109th Congress The Out-Of-Touch And Ethics-Challenged Institution That Has Added To The Store Of Public Cynicism.* (Editorial, Casey For Senate, _Pittsburgh Post-Gazette_, 10/22/06)

*He Was Entirely In Character When He Was Playing Happy Host Every Week To Well-Heeled Corporate Lobbyists Of K Street Seeking To Shape The Public's Business In Ways Denied To Ordinary People.*(Editorial, Casey For Senate, _Pittsburgh Post-Gazette_, 10/22/06)

*This Self-Described Fighter Has A Black Belt In Hypocrisy.* (Editorial, Casey For Senate, _Pittsburgh Post-Gazette_, 10/22/06)

*Santorum Exemplifies The Worst Of Washington.* (Editorial, Casey For Senate, _Pittsburgh Post-Gazette_, 10/22/06)

*Santorum Finds It Hard To Disagree Without Being Contemptuous. It Is His Nature. His Politics Are Not About Uniting But Dividing.* (Editorial, Casey For Senate, _Pittsburgh Post-Gazette_, 10/22/06)

*Philadelphia Inquirer**: Santorum Often Squanders His Capacity To Represent All Citizens By Espousing Divisive Views.* (Editorial, Bob Casey Jr. For Senate, _Philadelphia Inquirer_, 10/22/06)

----------


## walt

> Something is very fishy with this crowd for sure.


Well they are near the ocean...

----------


## Ronulus

Does huntsman look like he went out on a bender last night to anyone else? I swear he's in hangover recovery mode.

----------


## pacu44

does he get to just go on on and on?

----------


## WD-NY

applause track for Huntsman answers??

lol

----------


## Matt Collins

Jon Huntsman would have a very, very tough time voting for Ron Paul, a real conservative:

Jon Huntsman said he would have a "very, very tough time" voting for Ron Paul if he won the GOP nomination and faced off against Barack Obama in the 2012 general election.

While he credited Paul for being "consistent," he added that Paul's strict Constitutionalist ideology "is not where the American people are, at all."

http://thehill.com/blogs/blog-briefing-room/news/202933-huntsman-tough-time-voting-for-paul-over-obama


Maybe thats because he probably favors his old boss, whom he calls a remarkable leader.

----------


## ashura

Has anyone been keeping track of the candidates' speaking time?

----------


## blazeKing

And of course the super softball question to Huntsman...$#@!CKCKCKC THIS DEBATE

----------


## Bruno

> Huntsman doing a stupid rehearsed speech


You just described every answer he provides.

----------


## rp2012win

I've never seen a man in single digits get the air time of huntsman. Dear God. And the crowd is loving every second of huntsman.

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

why no Paul supporters in the audience?? did they stack it?

----------


## pacu44

> "He said Military Industrial Complex!  Cut the mic, cut the mic!!"


you see that too? on cue

----------


## GomerPile

love how they let frothy and mittens ramble on well past the clock but they have a stopwatch on Ron

----------


## economics102

when it's down to just Paul and Romney, they will give Romney 58 minutes and Paul 2 minutes.

----------


## libertskee

if people cant see this bias there just stupid or completely blind this is sickening

----------


## Simple

Military industrial complex,...and he is interrupted again.

----------


## european

Paul was killing it. Why don't let they speak him more to explain it? The others can rant on and on, man I fell almost asleep when Santorum was ranting half an hour ago.

----------


## braane

Huntsman is soooo fake. He has no substance... Plus, anyone should be able to see that Huntsman gets a softball while the other candidates were given gotchas.

----------


## donnay

> Good answer on entitlements, but he is talking too fast...



he's talking too fast because they won't allow him to speak and he is trying to get information out in 30 seconds!  

But his answer got applauds!

----------


## Havax

MSNBC's desire to push Huntsman is so transparent. It's an absolute embarrassment.

----------


## Machiavelli

Why and how are Americans so dumb to not see through this bull$#@!.

----------


## Roy Bleckert

Ron had a great answer on the entitlement ? ... Only Individuals have rights .... this group mentality has got to stop in order for America & its People to move forward

----------


## goldwater's ghost

> when it's down to just Paul and Romney, they will give Romney 58 minutes and Paul 2 minutes.


 lol. wouldnt be surprised

----------


## WD-NY

> Jon Huntsman would have a “very, very tough time” voting for Ron Paul, a real conservative:
> 
> “Jon Huntsman said he would have a "very, very tough time" voting for Ron Paul if he won the GOP nomination and faced off against Barack Obama in the 2012 general election.
> 
> “While he credited Paul for being "consistent," he added that Paul's strict Constitutionalist ideology "is not where the American people are, at all."
> 
> http://thehill.com/blogs/blog-briefing-room/news/202933-huntsman-tough-time-voting-for-paul-over-obama
> 
> 
> Maybe that’s because he probably favors his old boss, whom he calls a “remarkable leader”.


Are you guys legitimately worried about a Huntsman surge?? Or are these press releases nothing to look too deeply into?

----------


## Dsylexic

this debate is inconsequential people.last night was the real deal.who freaking watches political debates on a sunday morning.

----------


## bchavez

I think Ron Paul needs to start calling out these moderators when they give him time, to point out to the crowd explicitly, that he's being ignored ... to emphasize the media bias -- which usually gets people looking at him.

----------


## Bruno

> MSNBC's desire to push Huntsman is so transparent. It's an absolute embarrassment.


They were on the push-Huntsmann kick three weeks ago even.

----------


## Johnny Appleseed

Damn debates in the morning got me adding shots to my coffee.

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

few minutes left... no time for Paul

----------


## TER

War!  We want war!

----------


## pacu44

> he's talking too fast because they won't allow him to speak and he is trying to get information out in 30 seconds!  
> 
> But his answer got applauds!


He is screaming, WAKE UP ZOMBIE AMERICA!!!!

----------


## pacu44

The debate starts now

----------


## walt

> when it's down to just Paul and Romney, they will give Romney 58 minutes and Paul 2 minutes.


Actually, Romney will probably refuse to debate...which is a risk to this uncertain and untested strategy.

----------


## Havax

Here we go...Iran.

----------


## Roy Bleckert

Here comes InSanityorums Iran stance

----------


## ashura

Santorum criticizing Iran for being a theocracy is sadly hilarious.

----------


## Kevin Smyth

Many Christians say that Heaven is better than this life too Santorum.

----------


## Machiavelli

LMAO

----------


## green73

Santorum wtf are you talking about? Don't Christians believe the afterlife is better? Evil moron.

----------


## llepard

> this debate is inconsequential people.last night was the real deal.who freaking watches political debates on a sunday morning.


May be more people watching than you think.  Saints/Lions was one hell of a game!

----------


## jax

What an idiot..

----------


## donnay

Frothy is going to spew the same lies over and over until people believe them...umm...30 seconds with another 30 sec follow up!

----------


## TER

The principle virtue for Christianity is martyrdom as well, and Christianity also believes that the hereafter is better then this world.

----------


## Bruno

Theocracies must be bombed - Santorum

----------


## Machiavelli

typical ignorant american mentality represented by frothy

----------


## harikaried

I thought this was 30 second lightning round...

----------


## demolama

I wouldn't worry guys... its early Sunday morning.  Not many are watching.

----------


## PC_for_Paul

He's just the next pump used as a two for excuse to ignore Paul. When they they say he's unelectable, they mean the oligarchy will stop him. The media is owned by the oligarchy and should have thier FCC liscense pulled.

----------


## swissaustrian

Haha thanks to the moderator for exposing Santorum

----------


## randomname

I thought it was 30 seconds? Santorum been spewing hate for 2 minutes

----------


## Bruno

Newt complained bitterly, now he has $5 million in his super PAC

----------


## pacu44

> The debate starts now


I can wish cant I

----------


## Dsylexic

hunstsman youtube question coming uo

----------


## donnay

Fact based campaign...Ha!  No one on that stage but Ron Paul is doing it!

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

A two minute question for a 30 second answer...

----------


## Ronulus

Gingrich still says he hasn't seen the ad.

----------


## goldpants

Romney, Santorum, romney, grinch, Perry, romney, Santorum, romney, Huntsman, Perry, grinch, Paul, romney, Perry, Santorum, romney, grinch, romney, SAntorum, Perry, grinch, Huntsman, Paul, romney, Santorum....was this an infomercial for the CFR or a debate for the republican nominees for president?

----------


## Tunink

Stop watching that trash and phone from home or donate. It's ridiculous what little time the man in 2nd in NH is getting, in a NH DEBATE!

----------


## Kevin Smyth

Gingrich keeps quoting lefty newspapers to smear Romney: New York Times, Washington Post, etc...

----------


## Dr.3D

> He's just the next pump used as a two for excuse to ignore Paul. When they they say he's unelectable, they mean the oligarchy will stop him. The media is owned by the oligarchy and should have thier FCC liscense pulled.


But the FCC supports the oligarchy.

----------


## Machiavelli

They will put this debate on the spot instead of last night

----------


## donnay

Newt is now attack Romney.  lame

----------


## green73

> May be more people watching than you think.  Saints/Lions was one hell of a game!


This.

People watch this Sunday morning crap.

----------


## RonPauledbyYoutube

> Many Christians say that Heaven is better than this life too Santorum.


This. I was thinking the same. Apostle Paul (not RP) said that it was better for him to die and be w/Christ.

Of course, not to be brought up by RP.

----------


## green73

Romney has RP on his mind

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

On TWITTER


> daveweigel   daveweigel                                                   
> 
> 
> 
>             Woman leaving the restaurant  I'm watching from looks at my computer/credentials and says *"I wish the  press would report Ron Paul more."*
> 
> 
>    3 minutes ago  *Favorite* *Retweet* *Reply* 
>                                                                                                               Retweeted by *mkhammer*

----------


## Dr.3D

> This.
> 
> People watch this Sunday morning crap.


Many are in church right now.

----------


## PC_for_Paul

how to tell Newt is lying? his mouth is moving.

----------


## WD-NY

Romney is pretty tough - he's nuking Newt right now.

----------


## Roy Bleckert

Mittens has Ron Paul on his Brain LOLLLLL !!!!!!

----------


## Bruno

Ron will still be in 2nd in NH after this, as they get to rip each other apart, that is the bright side.  And Ron did great with the limited questions he has been given.

----------


## Maximus

Romney looks like a total dick right now

----------


## donnay

How nice 30 second is a long time for these guys...

----------


## KramerDSP

Ron Paul is in Romney's head.

"The Ron Paul ---- Paul Ryan plan...."

----------


## Bruno

Ron is looking like the adult in the middle here

----------


## randomname

so much for those 30 seconds answers.

----------


## RonPauledbyYoutube

They are going to skip RP. I can smell it.

----------


## freedomforever!

I love RP's smile...."they're actually arguing about this?"

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

> This.
> 
> People watch this Sunday morning crap.


That's why we call it 'Sunday Morning  Propaganda' or 'Indoctrination Day'

----------


## Roy Bleckert

Ron Paul is in Mittens Head he mentions him again !!!!!!!!

----------


## donnay

> Ron will still be in 2nd in NH after this, as they get to rip each other apart, that is the bright side.  And Ron did great with the limited questions he has been given.


Limited government and limited questions!  *SIGH*

----------


## WD-NY

> On TWITTER


Weigel has totally caught the Ron Paul bug since joining the trail. It's pretty awesome.

----------


## happyphilter

haha this debate is a joke. I don't think it's going to make much of an impact though.

----------


## LibertyEagle

> Theocracies must be bombed - Santorum


Isn't a theocracy what Santorum wants in the U.S.?

----------


## pacu44

> I love RP's smile...."they're actually arguing about this?"


Did you see that smile? LOL

Newt is crying, and he wants to be President?

Santorum, again?!

----------


## donnay

> Ron Paul is in Romney's head.
> 
> "The Ron Paul ---- Paul Ryan plan...."


That was classic!  At least if he cannot speak others will use his name!  LOL!

----------


## phill4paul

> They are going to skip RP. I can smell it.


 "Unfortunately we ran out of time. From N.H. Good day."

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

Who is this Dr. Paul I've heard mention of??

----------


## ashura

> Weigel has totally caught the Ron Paul bug since joining the trail. It's pretty awesome.


Weigel is a complete and utter weasel. Don't ever think he's behind anything Ron Paul...

----------


## ventron

Another question to Frothy?!?!
Yes, this is malice. Nobody who works in the media can be this incompetent.

----------


## pacu44

30 seconds up....

----------


## libertskee

santorum again? this is crap and what happened to 30 seconds i cant stand this

----------


## bchavez

Ron Paul needs to start calling out the moderators about the lack of time he gets when he gets the mic.

----------


## walt

> Ron Paul is in Romney's head.
> 
> "The Ron Paul ---- Paul Ryan plan...."


The elite consulting firms (Bain, Mckinsey) are mostly idea thieves, this is why (can talk more in private on that)

----------


## TheLasersShadow

> Isn't a theocracy what Santorum wants in the U.S.?


was thinking the same thing

----------


## Kevin Smyth

Santorum is trying to become the White blue collar man's candidate.

----------


## Bruno

> Isn't a theocracy what Santorum wants in the U.S.?


Too true!

----------


## Created4

So much for 30 second responses. Hopefully Ron will take more time also.

----------


## Brett85

How are people still watching this now?  I watched this an hour ago.

----------


## Dsylexic

> Weigel has totally caught the Ron Paul bug since joining the trail. It's pretty awesome.


care to elaborate? links?

----------


## pacu44

1 minute up

----------


## Bruno

"Preaching the gospel of Liberty!" - Ron Paul

----------


## ross11988

PREACHING THE GOSPEL OF LIBERTY. OMG I LOVE HIM

----------


## Arklatex

very good debate for Paul

----------


## donnay

The gospel of LIBERTY!!!!!!!  Great answer!

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

The Gospel of Liberty !!!

----------


## Roy Bleckert

Ron crushes that !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## pauliticalfan

Defend liberty and liberty!

----------


## RPES1

shut the $#@! up santorum

----------


## TheLasersShadow

lol Ron is way to polite

----------


## Created4

He just stops talking too soon!! If he was impassioned and talking like the others, it would make it harder for them to interrupt.

----------


## Dsylexic

i cant believe paul remains so calm and has so much equanimity amidst all this.

----------


## blazeKing

Ahh Ron don't be so polite to that asshat, talk over him!!!

----------


## WD-NY

Next question will be to Huntsman "Gov. Huntsman, what do you love most about NH"

edit: Ron's answer on the bully pulpit was HOMERUNNNNNN

----------


## llepard

Ron hits home run.  NBC cuts him off....   move along folks, nothing to see here.

----------


## Havax

These moderators are unreal. They could at least do some sort of lighting thing so they can count down time.

----------


## TER

Nice laugh at the end.  Anyone watches knows that RP is a genuine, peaceful man.

----------


## PC_for_Paul

Are these guys getting bonuses per word they prevent him from saying?

----------


## harikaried

If you didn't hear it the first time.. and...

LIBERTY!!

----------


## opinionatedfool

> How are people still watching this now?  I watched this an hour ago.


Live stream. Go to NBC website. Link should be up there.

----------


## RDM

> Weigel has totally caught the Ron Paul bug since joining the trail. It's pretty awesome.


You obviously don't read ALL of his articles. If you did, you wouldn't be saying awesome.

----------


## slamhead

Cut him off again. Ron missed a great chance to go after Santorum. Santorum said the break down of the family is the reason for a bad economy when we know it is the opposite. The economy is affecting the family.

----------


## donnay

Maybe Huntsman will answer his next question in Mandarin.

----------


## LibertyEagle

Great last answer by Dr. Paul.

----------


## Maximus

That last question was wonderful, people will see they cut him off, and he got a great laugh and smile out of it!

----------


## JoeCorrao

Ya Ron P makes the most of his limited time...its up to us to get the word out.

----------


## LibertyEagle

> Maybe Huntsman will answer his next question in Mandarin.


lol

----------


## Slimdude20

> haha this debate is a joke. I don't think it's going to make much of an impact though.


How many people are going to watch it?

Any estimate on how many people saw Ron Paul rock last nights abc debate?

----------


## Travlyr

A really smart question that a smart debate moderator would ask would be: "Dr. Paul, we hear you often mention sound monetary policy ... what does that mean?"

----------


## economics102

Ron Paul gets the last word! And the last word is L-I-B-E-R-T-Y!

----------


## randomname

ha, 2 minutes for every other candidate to answer a 30 sec question. Paul getting cut off after 30 sec. He absolutely nailed that though, best moment in the debate.

----------


## papitosabe

Perry is such a nincumpoop... several said are so alike and the more I hear him, jeezus...

----------


## PC_for_Paul

> Nice laugh at the end.  Anyone watches knows that RP is a genuine, peaceful man.


and they will use that to scare the hell out of joe blow.

----------


## Bruno

> Ahh Ron don't be so polite to that asshat, talk over him!!!


I think it worked in his favor.  It was a "Are you really going to cut me off" look, and he got to finish and got a great laugh out of the crowd.  

Double-liberty defense!

----------


## opinionatedfool

> i cant believe paul remains so calm and has so much equanimity amidst all this.


It's probably thinking, "It's better than 89 seconds..."

----------


## WD-NY

> He just stops talking too soon!! If he was impassioned and talking like the others, it would make it harder for them to interrupt.


It's ok, his follow up "and liberty!" was funny/nice and will kick up his "likability" numbers.

----------


## donnay

Where the spirit of the Lord there is liberty...  The Gospel of Liberty!  YES!!!

----------


## otherone

They left just enough time for Huntsman to finish with a commercial...NOT!

----------


## d991

The gospel according to Paul - Liberty!

----------


## Havax

I liked that answer. My preferred answer for that question is to pull at strings of Obama haters "I would do the opposite of what this president is doing which is diving people with class welfare and segregating people against each other. Freedom brings people together and when you get the warfare spenders and the warfare spenders to compromise, we can see real change."

----------


## Havax

Ron got last answer!

----------


## LibertyEagle

Ugh.  Post-debate analysis.  Where the talking heads tell us what to believe about what we just heard.

----------


## ross11988

This was worse then the CBS debate IMO

----------


## ashura

I am happy that Ron Paul had the last word and that word was liberty!

----------


## harikaried

No Huntsman closing! ?

----------


## LibertyEagle

> I liked that answer. My preferred answer for that question is to pull at strings of Obama haters "I would do the opposite of what this president is doing which is diving people with class welfare and segregating people against each other. Freedom brings people together and when you get the warfare spenders and the warfare spenders to compromise, we can see real change."


Ah, that would have been great too.

----------


## Bruno

Perry gets chummy with Paul yet again.

----------


## ZanZibar

> Isn't a theocracy what Santorum wants in the U.S.?

----------


## ross11988

Ron Proabably got 5 min to speak compared to Santorums 13 min

----------


## Liberty74

Did Paul get the last word?

KILL ME

----------


## donnay

That was a terrible debate.  Dr. Paul as always was great!!  Now Chris Matthews and his blabber mouth is going to give us his opinions.  Give me a break.

----------


## slamhead

I think I just read Paul's lips when talking to Perry just now. "I did not get much time". Perry "I know it sucks".

----------


## driller80545

Americans think they already have a monopoly on liberty. What sheep!

----------


## Dsylexic

perry and hunstmen will get to do a stump pitch now .then EOF

----------


## swissaustrian

Ron didn´t look tired. All the others did. This man is a beast.

----------


## Bruno

Post-debate analysis, let's see what the Paul mention is.

----------


## Chester Copperpot

for anyone who missed it (like me) it is now reairing on NBC

----------


## RonPauledbyYoutube

> Where the spirit of the Lord there is liberty...  The Gospel of Liberty!  YES!!!


AMEN to that....Halleluya my brother!!!!

----------


## Bruno

> Did Paul get the last word?
> 
> KILL ME


Yes, and the last words were Liberty and Liberty!

----------


## RonPauledbyYoutube

> Post-debate analysis, let's see what the Paul mention is.


Where are you getting the feed from?

----------


## Ninja Homer

Damnit, it just started airing a half-hour ago (9CT) for me. This makes reading the forum while watching not fun at all.

----------


## jcarcinogen

I have local bs on.

----------


## sailingaway

> for anyone who missed it (like me) it is now reairing on NBC


thanks, but I'll just watch the Ron highlights

----------


## Badger Paul

_"who freaking watches political debates on a sunday morning. "_

Junkies.

----------


## llepard

> Ron didn´t look tired. All the others did. This man is a beast.


Agree.  He is one blessed individual.  Eats well, exercises, thinks correctly.  Not many 70 year olds who can do what he has done.

----------


## jcarcinogen

Bah... I woke up early just to get pissed off.

----------


## Captain Caveman

What time does this end?? My local station cut to infomercial at 10am sharp...
WAVE3 louisville...
Is it over already???   Sheesh

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

Liberal Hack and Paul Basher: Chuck Todd



> chucktodd   Chuck Todd                                                       
> 
>                 It seems that this debate  is like the entire GOP campaign; The "anti-Romneys" try to hit him; they  kinda do it for a bit then struggle.
> 
>    8 minutes ago


I reply,  NO Anti Big Government Liberals Chuck

----------


## jim70769

> How many people are going to watch it?
> 
> Any estimate on how many people saw Ron Paul rock last nights abc debate?


Im pretty sure in Louisiana nobody watched the debate. Everyone was watching the Saints kick butt.

----------


## bluesc

How did he do, guys? I missed it.

----------


## happyphilter

> Bah... I woke up early just to get pissed off.


Don't get pissed. This debate carried little weight.

----------


## harikaried

> Where are you getting the feed from?


http://www.rentadrone.tv/msnbc-live-rockinroosters/

----------


## llepard

Latest Poll in NH, RP up 5 points Romney down 5 points.  WOW

This just in from my local NBC affiliate in Boston which covers NH well.

A strong second in NH is one hell of an achievement for Ron.  I remember 2008.

----------


## JohnGalt23g

You won't go hungry in NH defending Liberty.  And it was mighty nice for him to get the last word of the debate, as he had so few words through the course of it.

----------


## Tina

> How did he do, guys? I missed it.


He had very little talking time, but did fine and had a couple of great answers.

----------


## harikaried

> How did he do, guys? I missed it.


They're repeating it on the official stream:
http://video.msnbc.msn.com/nbc-news-live/45872501

Although, I wouldn't recommend watching...

----------


## pacu44

Newt complains about Romney's Super Pac, will he need his woobi if he went up against Obama?

When does he bow out?

----------


## happyphilter

If you're mad that Paul didn't get enough attention start making phone calls. You will reach more people than this debate did.

----------


## Bruno

> How did he do, guys? I missed it.


Great for the little time he was given.  He ended with "I would use the bully pulpit of the Presidency to preach the gospel of Liberty and...(interrupted, "sorry, Liberty and?"... Ron: "Liberty and Liberty!"

----------


## otherone

Tweedlemitt and Tweedlenewt tearing each other apart about SUPER PAC ad's......Big time win for Paul....he didn't have to answer q's about the fake ad....they both look like idiots.

----------


## pacelli

> Latest Poll in NH, RP up 5 points Romney down 5 points.  WOW
> 
> This from my local NBC affiliate in Boston which covers NH well.


Nice.  Clearly the ads are paying off, as well as Ron's new approach to the debates.

----------


## RonPauledbyYoutube

> http://www.rentadrone.tv/msnbc-live-rockinroosters/


Thanks, they just had the clip where Mittens mentions the Ron Paul ... Paul Ryan plan. ha

----------


## ShaneEnochs

> Bah... I woke up early just to get pissed off.


I know what you mean.  I woke up at 7 AM because I thought it was on at 8.

----------


## Maximus

Not even Drudge has anything on this debate yet

----------


## WD-NY

> thanks, but I'll just watch the Ron highlights


msnbc?

----------


## axlr

I definitely could've slept in. It was a Mitt-fest starring Huntsman.
Waste of my time.

Edit: Whoever is in MSNBC right now defending Romney is wrecking $#@!.

----------


## randomname

> How did he do, guys? I missed it.


NBC tried to make him look bad the best they could by asking stupid questions and not giving him any time or rebuttals.

He went allright though, a bit too much professor-mode ranting that goes over people's heads, but saved the debate by hitting a homerun on his last question.

----------


## dfb

He needs a clear vision for America that people can rally behind.   Yes.  I know you all see that vision, but my god no one that i speak to that support other candidates can visualize a positive america under a Paul administration.  Also needs to clearly tell how stealing from the most productive to give to the least harms all.

----------


## btwilli1

> Im pretty sure in Louisiana nobody watched the debate. Everyone was watching the Saints kick butt.


I along with 80,000 other people missed the debate last night because of that awesome Saints game, WHO DAT!

Second I got home I watched it on YouTube.  Who schedules a debate during the NFL playoffs.

----------


## RonPauledbyYoutube

Man that guy Sununu just blasted the MSNBC panel. He called them ridiculous a couple times

----------


## Peace&Freedom

> _"who freaking watches political debates on a sunday morning. "_
> 
> Junkies.


At least this is on broadcast TV, which more people watch on a Sunday morning than do people who watch cable debates.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

Man This Circus Clown Bus on MSNBC is a juke... Racist Chris Mathews, Communist WaPo Wacko Eugene Robinson, and Ridiculous Howard Fineman.


Sanunu had fireworks with Judge Nap and did well... and he's chewing up the NBC Pundits

----------


## pacu44

In Frothys world, 30 seconds is 3 minutes... www.spreadingsantorum.com math

----------


## Bruno

Sununu ripping Matthews and crew, this is hilarious!

----------


## ILUVRP

ron paul hit another home run , the rest remind me of " f " troop , ron paul is like butter , he's on a roll.

paul / huntsman ticket would work.

----------


## jcarcinogen

At least my espresso is good.

----------


## LibertyEagle

Seriously, let's stop referring to Santorum as "Frothy".  It's really low class.

----------


## RonPauledbyYoutube

> Sununu ripping Matthews and crew, this is hilarious!


Yah, watching. LMAO.

----------


## pacu44

Newt always complaining....

----------


## Peace&Freedom

> Man that guy Sununu just blasted the MSNBC panel. He called them ridiculous a couple times


He used to be one of the co-hosts on CNN's Crossfire, so he is an experienced hand with yelling at talking heads.

----------


## randomname

> Latest Poll in NH, RP up 5 points Romney down 5 points.  WOW
> 
> This just in from my local NBC affiliate in Boston which covers NH well.
> 
> A strong second in NH is one hell of an achievement for Ron.  I remember 2008.


Ron is Surging. I really hoping he gets that strong 20%+ second place. 

Have to be cautious though... today and tomorrow will be a Santorum/Huntsman pumpfest and they might repeat their MO of last election doing a mother of all hitpieces the day before NH.

----------


## Dr.3D

> In Frothys world, 30 seconds is 3 minutes... www.spreadingsantorum.com math


Well, let's hope that would be the case if he was president and decided to push the button.  Or in his case, back into it.

----------


## LibertyEagle

> ron paul hit another home run , the rest remind me of " f " troop , ron paul is like butter , he's on a roll.
> 
> *paul / huntsman ticket would work.*


Are you kidding?  No way in hell.  Huntsman is just another globalist.

----------


## blazeKing

Sanunu got an attitude issue lol

----------


## Pawl2012

Holy $#@!, this hole debate was a hit piece on Romney. This post debate interview is incredible.

----------


## unknown

> ron paul hit another home run , the rest remind me of " f " troop , ron paul is like butter , he's on a roll.
> 
> paul / huntsman ticket would work.


Rate RP's performance.

----------


## pacu44

> Seriously, let's stop referring to Santorum as "Frothy".  It's really low class.


0.0

----------


## WD-NY

> Man that guy Sununu just blasted the MSNBC panel. He called them ridiculous a couple times


This guy is awesome! I wish Ron Paul surrogates could get away with talking to people like Chris Matthews.. 

iso a popular, grizzly governor to call out the media on their BS

----------


## llepard

> Ron is Surging. I really hoping he gets that strong 20%+ second place. 
> 
> Have to be cautious though... today and tomorrow will be a Santorum/Huntsman pumpfest and they might repeat their MO of last election doing a mother of all hitpieces the day before NH.


Right.  The newsletter issue broke right before NH in 2008.  Wonder what they have up their sleave this time.

----------


## papitosabe

lady on the left of the interview is falling asleep...hahaha...

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

Mathews ALWAYS catagorizes people in groups... ALWAYS. Your a dam dirty pawning Socialist/Communist

----------


## axlr

> Sanunu got an attitude issue lol


I'm kinda glad he does though. I can't stand Chris Matthews.

----------


## mike6623

I just started watching it, dv-r'd it. I from you what, I'm getting pissed, first commercial just came, and Ron Paul was given the opportunity to speak only once. Not to mention that the whole gay marriage amendment question last night, didn't even ask Dr Paul...just acted like he is not in 2nd place

----------


## dfb

sununu has the highest iq in the building.  don't like all of his ideas but is well respected up there.

----------


## papitosabe

RP's about to knock someone out... I can just imagine thinking...mother()*@#)*

----------


## Roy Bleckert

> ron paul hit another home run , the rest remind me of " f " troop , ron paul is like butter , he's on a roll.
> 
> paul / huntsman ticket would work.


Peeps worry to much about the VP ..... their job is to shore up a political segment that the Candidate needs shoring up in

----------


## Dr.3D

> sununu has the highest iq in the building.  don't like all of his ideas but is well respected up there.


I think Ron has a higher IQ.   Ron is a genius.

----------


## Peace&Freedom

Paul brings the debate back to the main ISSUES, showing the opponents have no intention of making any changes to anything that matters. Now back to 15 more minutes of talking about Romney.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

ARE YOU listening to this bull$#@! out of Chris Mathews mouth about David Gregory?

Damn Daily Pravda... Jack a Holes

----------


## Roy Bleckert

Translation of Chris on Gregory .... U did a great job of ignoring Ron Paul

----------


## pauliticalfan

No one saw this debate. Those who did will have a good impression of Ron from his epic last answer. Those who didn't will hear the spin about how Romney was attacked and lost his cool. A win for us.

----------


## jim70769

> I along with 80,000 other people missed the debate last night because of that awesome Saints game, WHO DAT!
> 
> Second I got home I watched it on YouTube.  Who schedules a debate during the NFL playoffs.


I would have loved to been at that game. Now hopefully the Tigers will do the same with Alabama. Then off to San Fran.

Who Dat   Geaux Tigers

----------


## randomname

> Right.  The newsletter issue broke right before NH in 2008.  Wonder what they have up their sleave this time.


I think the next attack will be completely made up. There is no more dirt.

----------


## dfb

> I think Ron has a higher IQ.   Ron is a genius.


Ron has much more integrity and understanding of america.  creativity and integrity is different than iq.  I only mentioned iq because that is the main reason everyone up there seems to justify sununu's comments.  he has something like a 180 iq. is a member of the mega society.

----------


## Bruno

> I think the next attack will be completely made up. There is no more dirt.


Huntsmann false flag is a good example of that

----------


## tremendoustie

Tube?

----------


## LibertyEagle

I missed the first part.  Did Dr. Paul manage to say something about him keeping Social Security and Medicare?

----------


## Dr.3D

> I missed the first part.  Did Dr. Paul manage to say something about him keeping Social Security and Medicare?


As I recall, he said something about a transition.

----------


## Bruno

> I missed the first part.  Did Dr. Paul manage to say something about him keeping Social Security and Medicare?


He said the goal would be to phase it out gradually, it would be protected through cuts overseas.

----------


## Created4

For everyone not happy with this debate, go watch the interview he did on Fox (pre-recorded obviously) with Chris Wallace which was a HOME RUN and way more effective in communicating Dr. Paul's views! Awesome interview, and probably reached more people than this debate...
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...rview-01-08-12

----------


## afwjam

Man I had real strong urges to punch that moderator in the face at the end there.

----------


## otherone

Perry is a lovable idiot that proves 'mainstreaming' doesn't work.  He should be on the short bus heading for the Special Debates.

----------


## sailingaway

> I think the next attack will be completely made up. There is no more dirt.


It's associational. Name one association they've gone after with the others?  Can't.  Why? Because they have DIRECT actions they can point to with all the other candidates.  They have to go after some stray wacko supporter with Ron.  After over 20 years in office the fact that they have to is remarkable, but somehow I'm not seeing headlines on that. Maybe I missed them....

----------


## opinionatedfool

> ron paul hit another home run , the rest remind me of " f " troop , ron paul is like butter , he's on a roll.
> 
> paul / huntsman ticket would work.


No, forget Huntsman. His attack ads against Ron Paul are very low down and inaccurate. I used to think he was ok, now he is at the back of the pack.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

We'll have to see what the HIT PIECE George Stephanopoulous and the ABC THIS WEEK crowd have to spew @ the top of the hour

I atill can get over George sweating like a pig last night

----------


## Travlyr

> I think the next attack will be completely made up. There is no more dirt.


Just like the newsletters he didn't write, the video he didn't make, and the third party bid he doesn't want to do?

----------


## anewvoice

> Peeps worry to much about the VP ..... their job is to shore up a political segment that the Candidate needs shoring up in


Ah, how about Colin Powell then?

----------


## otherone

> Ah, how about Colin Powell then?


How about Ralph Nader

----------


## rp2012win

MSNBC won huntsman at least 4 points this morning. This was a potentially devastating debate. We'll see Tuesday.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

HUNTSMAN: You criticized me for serving my country in China. Yeah, like and elitist, everything paid for, living in luxury, and the most screwed up trade policies, etc

HUNTSMAN = FAIL  but the clueless NH voters will never know the facade of these political panderers

----------


## anewvoice

> How about Ralph Nader


I have a feeling the selection will not be something I'd have thought of, can't wait to hear it!

----------


## V3n

Did Ron Paul even have 89 seconds this time??

----------


## Roy Bleckert

Notice the newsletter did not come up ... Maybe because Ron crushed Stepy last night on the subject ?

----------


## chri5opher

//

----------


## TER

> How about Ralph Nader


Wow.  That just blew my mind.

----------


## TER

> i've only recently started watching the debate. relatively how much time has Ron been given?


Less then Perry.

----------


## btwilli1

maybe 5 minutes.... maybe

----------


## harikaried

Has the post debate coverage talked about Ron Paul other than Romney accidentally saying Ron Paul instead of Paul Ryan?

----------


## pauliticalfan

Of course MSNBC is citing the ARG poll!!!!!! Unbelievable!

----------


## harikaried

Ugh. Post-debate just cited ARG poll with Huntsman in 2nd.

----------


## pauladin

Haha. The guy shot down the ARG poll.

----------


## Roy Bleckert

ARG Poll Cheezus ..... @ least Todd is being some what honest cautions Chris on the accuracy of ARG

----------


## pauliticalfan

Good, Chuck Todd just called ARG's reputation shaky. Stil, it doesn't stop MSNBC to show it on the screen. How about the new Suffolk poll?

----------


## pauliticalfan

WTF they're showing the old Suffolk poll!

----------


## harikaried

Ha. They used the Suffolk poll.. from yesterday. Instead of the one from today where Ron Paul went up 3 and Romney down 4.

----------


## pauladin

Whoa. THey just showed a Suffolk poll with Paul at 17 and Huntsman at 11. Have we even seen one with those numbers?

----------


## pauliticalfan

Why would they ignore the new Suffolk poll???? We're up to 20% from 17%.

----------


## unknown

Rate RP's performance in this debate, do it!!!

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

AXELROD and Snuffelophicus are attacking ROMNEY and BAIN

----------


## pauladin

The only Suffolk poll with Huntsman at 11 is the one from today with Paul at 20. They fabricated that!

----------


## Roy Bleckert

> WTF they're showing the old Suffolk poll!


Media Spin ...... they just can not help but spin themselves into irrelevancy

----------


## rp2012win

> Ha. They used the Suffolk poll.. from yesterday. Instead of the one from today where Ron Paul went up 3 and Romney down 4.


I just laugh now. I needed a good laugh after the debate. The media is so bull$#@!

----------


## rockandrollsouls

Woah, did anyone see that cheap shot Rick threw at Ron? My feed cut out....did he get a chance to respond to Rick saying he hasn't done anything?!

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

I truly think these MSNBC pundits/anchors all have severe genetic disabilities.

Picasso Syndrome

----------


## otherone

> Rate RP's performance in this debate, do it!!!


The Senate turned on Caesar, while Paul sat back unscathed.  We need Romney torn down, giving the contest a level playing field. Surging 'not-romneys' help Dr.Paul.  We don't need Mitt anointed.

----------


## DealzOnWheelz

is there a tube of this.......i dont feel like going through all 76 ppages here to look for it

----------


## happyphilter

> The Senate turned on Caesar, while Paul sat back unscathed.  We need Romney torn down, giving the contest a level playing field. Surging 'not-romneys' help Dr.Paul.  We don't need Mitt anointed.


Let others take him down, just like in this mornings debate. We don't need to invite attacks from Romney just yet.

----------


## rp2012win

45 minutes in to post-debate coverage...ron paul mentions = 0

EDIT: they did say his name once to cite the ARG poll that he had fallen to 3rd behind huntsman lol

----------


## Bruno

> is there a tube of this.......i dont feel like going through all 76 ppages here to look for it


not yet, I don't believe

----------


## ross11988

> not yet, I don't believe



How is that possible, theres only 4 min of video that needs to be uploaded lol.

----------


## Tina

WHoa.  The woman just said RP is really gaining momentum.

----------


## Roy Bleckert

Andrea thruth bomb ... Mittens down to 35 %

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

> The Senate turned on Caesar, while Paul sat back unscathed.  We need Romney torn down, giving the contest a level playing field. Surging 'not-romneys' help Dr.Paul.  We don't need Mitt anointed.


Romney is the threat because he is the establishment, backed by $10's of Millions, Wall Street, Banks, etc.

Over in England they call it, 'An Heir and a Spare' primary King and a spare tire, just in case... Romney and show ever gains traction over the 'PAUL THREAT'

Rove and American Crossroads have $10's of millions in cash already to covertly fund any other SuperPACs (Santorum/Newt/etc)

----------


## Bruno

What the hell, Andrea Mitchell said that Rand said after SC, if Mitt is still in the lead, they will "all have to fall in line behind him."  

I have to believe she is skewing his words.

----------


## samsung1

> What the hell, Andrea Mitchell said that Rand said after SC, if Mitt is still in the lead, they will "all have to fall in line behind him."  
> 
> I have to believe she is skewing his words.


that would be shocking

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

Huge drop for Romney... Even if Ron gets 2nd, if he can close the gap and distant the rest of the pack... it's a 2 man race through all 50 states.  I think Rand snadbag Andrea Michell about falling in line after South Carolina.

We know this... so the establishmen and Corporate media drop the games behind the feral clowns and drop them like a sack of potatoes. Then RP drops the low-down on Mittens and the establishment

----------


## Havax

PPP tweeting that Huntsman could be in 2nd in their poll out tonight. Get on the phones now people.

----------


## Bruno

> that would be shocking


Ed is now repeating it, Rand better clarify if that is not what he said

----------


## Roy Bleckert

Mittens Job Creamator .... LOLLLLL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## pauliticalfan

Did Rand really say that? Where's the quote?

----------


## Bruno

You'd never know Wasserman Shultz has such an enormous caboose from just seeing her on television.  

That, and she is just a huge ass.

----------


## KingNothing

> You'd never know Wasserman Shultz has such an enormous caboose from just seeing her on television.


In a good way, or in a tank-ass way?

----------


## pauliticalfan

NBC pumping Huntsman hardcore. Get ready for it folks, here it comes.

----------


## Bruno

> In a good way, or in a tank-ass way?


huge tank ass way.  She walked by me after the Ames straw poll, I realized it was her, turned around, and my jaw dropped.

----------


## rp2012win

> NBC pumping Huntsman hardcore. Get ready for it folks, here it comes.


Also said perry was the only candidate who served in the military. At this point, I think Paul lost at least 3 points and huntsman gained at least 4.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

NICE  Lawrence O'Donnell... Huntsman the only family with serving in the military, well, Perry.

Someone had to correct him with a "Paul" blurb, but Larry ignored it.


They know,  Paul can beat the corrupt clown in the oval office... if Paul gets into the White House the racketeering of Washington DC and Fasco-corporate media is over....
*
See that MSNBC-NBC panel? 2/3's of them Laid Off with Ron Paul as President.*

----------


## Suzu

> I really cannot stand Dick Gregory.


Why? He's just an innocent bystander in all this. Let's not trash Dick Gregory, please. None of this is his fault.

----------


## pauliticalfan

MSNBC totally angling to push Huntsman to 2nd. Is anyone else seeing this?

----------


## Tina

> MSNBC totally angling to push Huntsman to 2nd. Is anyone else seeing this?


Oh yeah.  It's a huntsman love fest.

----------


## pauliticalfan

All they're doing is replaying Huntsman clips. They're gonna screw us again.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

> MSNBC totally angling to push Huntsman to 2nd. Is anyone else seeing this?


Yeah, trying to take the threat away from Romney and marginalize supporters to Paul.

Watching the C-SPAN roving interviews through NH... the Old people are STILL for Romney-Newt... very poor support. When Ron missed the Republican City Conference speech (ALL OLD PEOPLE packed in) he missed an opportunity to start winning the zombized seniors.

----------


## otherone

WOW.  The media RIGS these primaries.

----------


## llepard

> WOW.  The media RIGS these primaries.


Ya think?

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

> WOW.  The media RIGS these primaries.


Welcome to the REAL WORLD.

----------


## MrTudo

> WOW.  The media RIGS these primaries.


Just like a bannana republic

----------


## pauladin

The campaign has done NOTHING to expose Huntsman. This has been coming from a mile away. If Huntsman gets second, I will just be disappointed in the campaign.

----------


## pauliticalfan

The Suffolk guy is on MSNBC saying Huntsman is the only one gaining!?!?!?!? Has he not seen his own poll? What the hell is going on here!

----------


## hardrightedge

Msnbc is pushing Huntsman hard...I also want to see the interview by Andrea Mitchell with Rand...I just can't believe he said it will be over if Romney wins S.C.

----------


## rp2012win

> The Suffolk guy is on MSNBC saying Huntsman is the only one gaining!?!?!?!? Has he not seen his own poll? What the hell is going on here!


Yikes. Also said Huntsman is doing what santorum did in iowa. After this mornings events, I now project huntsman as the favorite to finish 2nd. The brainwashing the next 48 hours will be too much to overcome

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

ABC THIS WEEK... big segment on RON PAUL/RAND PAUL... LIVE from Manchester New Hampshire.

ALL marginalization...

Jake Taqpper: *Everyone Knows, RON PAUL is not going to be the nominee*

----------


## otherone

> Ya think?


I mean BOLDLY! TRANSPARENTLY!  PROUDLY! WITH HUBRIS!

----------


## pauliticalfan

"Huntsman is the only one showing movement." -Suffolk guy

How can he get away with that? Ron is the one surging in their own poll. The pollsters are pushing Huntsman, the media's pushing Huntsman. I feel helpless.

----------


## LibertyEagle

> What the hell, Andrea Mitchell said that Rand said after SC, if Mitt is still in the lead, they will "all have to fall in line behind him."  
> 
> I have to believe she is skewing his words.


I heard that too.  I want to see that interview.  Anyone know where it is?

----------


## tmg19103

Santorum lived in Iowa, though he is unelectable. Huntsman lived in NH, even though he is unelectable.

Wouldn't surprise me if it is a GOP strategy to keep RP from winning/getting second.

----------


## fatjohn

> The Suffolk guy is on MSNBC saying Huntsman is the only one gaining!?!?!?!? Has he not seen his own poll? What the hell is going on here!


Read my sig.

----------


## iGGz

)()(

----------


## RonRules

All the various "surges" take votes from Romney in NH. It's not unreasonable to expect Ron to be 5 points from Romney, with all the rest of the "surging" candidates behind him.
Nobody takes votes away from Ron. We lock them in.

----------


## musicmax

> Where can I watch the full debate? I overslept...


Just watch a Romney commercial... same distribution of time.

----------


## roc_rob

How is Ron Paul handling Mitt Romney with mittens effective for the campaign? He is coming off as Romney's guard dog, taking on minor candidates, and letting that be his media focus, as opposed to reaching upward to Romney and Obama. I would love to see a shift in his campaign, and for him to at least attempt rising above the fray---so long as he remains with the GOP.

I am a long time Paul supporter. I know that most criticism does not play well here, to the extent of attracting censorship, but I think we are failing in our efforts to support Paul's campaign if we do not allows ourselves to openly evaluate the prevailing strategy. Both Paul and the campaign are fallible, as our own views and opinions, and I am certainly not exempt from that statement. I am worried, however, that groupthink here is creating blind spots toward real potential vulnerabilities of Paul and the campaign.

----------


## Ronulus

> The campaign has done NOTHING to expose Huntsman. This has been coming from a mile away. If Huntsman gets second, I will just be disappointed in the campaign.


Even if they did it would look like they were attacking down and give huntsman more credit and more reason to be on national news stations as they discuss the attack ads. We have known this would happen. The media will give huntsman a free surge by lying and pushing an agenda. They don't want huntsman to win, they want romney to win. They just want the non romney vote to be even further divided. Even if we had attack ads, people listen to the pundits on these stations that tell them who to vote for. Why do you think Santorum essentially tied with a few days of media praise? People are fickle, and the exit polling showed it when 95% of the people voting for santorum said they made up their mind to vote for him within the past 3 days.

----------


## tmg19103

The way RP and Mitt get along, I wonder if RP has been secretly promised a VP slot with Rand in the cabinet.

That's would ensure Romney beats Obama.

----------


## otherone

It's hilarious how they keep saying that NH likes to choose darkhorses. (HINT: VOTE FOR HUNTSMAN)

----------


## hardrightedge

That's not a thrill up your leg you're feeling Matthews...that's the phony b.s. huntsman surge...

----------


## pauliticalfan

"Say Huntsman gets past Paul. Because getting Paul out of the discussion would be healthy for the party, he's not going to be the nominee." -Chris Mathews.

Un.$#@!ing.Believable.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

Criticize and Dialog are great. It removes the Coolaid factor and some good ideas and suggestions to pass around AND along to the campaign. It's always that 'suck up and never question', that results in missed opportunities and failures. Happens all the time in business... and we know governments and their staffs that just carry on to ruin.

+REP



> How is Ron Paul handling Mitt Romney with mittens effective for the campaign? He is coming off as Romney's guard dog, taking on minor candidates, and letting that be his media focus, as opposed to reaching upward to Romney and Obama. I would love to see a shift in his campaign, and for him to at least attempt rising above the fray---so long as he remains with the GOP.
> 
> I am a long time Paul supporter. I know that most criticism does not play well here, to the extent of attracting censorship, but I think we are failing in our efforts to support Paul's campaign if we do not allows ourselves to openly evaluate the prevailing strategy. Both Paul and the campaign are fallible, as our own views and opinions, and I am certainly not exempt from that statement. I am worried, however, that groupthink here is creating blind spots toward real potential vulnerabilities of Paul and the campaign.

----------


## Roy Bleckert

Chris just said it .... for the establishment ? ... It would be helpful if Ron Paul is out of the way

----------


## Antwan15

> Where can I watch the full debate? I overslept...



me too! please help!

----------


## pauliticalfan

> Chris just said it .... for the establishment ? ... It would be helpful if Ron Paul is out of the way


He said getting Paul "out of the discussion" would be "healthy." Bastard!

----------


## LibertyEagle

Does anyone have a tube of Rand's interview with Andrea Mitchell?

----------


## ShaneEnochs

> The way RP and Mitt get along, I wonder if RP has been secretly promised a VP slot with Rand in the cabinet.
> 
> That's would ensure Romney beats Obama.


I'd vote against that ticket.

----------


## sailingaway

> That's not a thrill up your leg you're feeling Matthews...that's the phony b.s. huntsman surge...


Unfortunately, independents do watch that channel.  I'm hoping more watched last night, than this morning.

----------


## wilcox71

The media is just not honest.

----------


## sailingaway

> He said getting Paul "out of the discussion" would be "healthy." Bastard!


Actually, I'm glad to hear it.  GOP watched last night.  The people watching Chris Matthews aren't too likely to be the ones who have a deep interest in the well being of the GOP.

----------


## ShaneEnochs

Huntsman didn't even freaking SAY anything this morning.  And the only memorable thing he said yesterday was in Mandarin.  I don't understand how they could possibly make Huntsman surge.  I understand Santorum and Iowa.  Santorum went for the religious right.  But how are they angling Huntsman in New Hampshire?

----------


## blazeKing

Too late to surge Huntsman in NH  but they do have Diebold don't they?

----------


## Wolfgang Bohringer

I didn't watch the debate.  But from reading the comments on the 1st hour I have to wonder when Ron finally got his second question, why could he not have asked rhetorically to the audience, "Did y'all see what went on here for the last 1/2 hour? GE, their military complex advertisers, and their hired moderators down there are scared of me and they don't want to acknowledge that I'm in 2nd place in the NH polls and they don't want me talking about cutting spending and halting the transfer of wealth from the middle class to the crony capitalists."

----------


## otherone

> Huntsman didn't even freaking SAY anything this morning.  And the only memorable thing he said yesterday was in Mandarin.  I don't understand how they could possibly make Huntsman surge.  I understand Santorum and Iowa.  Santorum went for the religious right.  But how are they angling Huntsman in New Hampshire?


Chris is promoting him as the "independent-buck-the-trend-moderate-not-romney-who-knows-how-to-heal-washington-and-is-a-maverick-like-palin-but-with-smaller-nads.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

ABC just released the OTUS poll to the TV screens

----------


## lakerssuck92

> I didn't watch the debate.  But from reading the comments on the 1st hour I have to wonder when Ron finally got his second question, why could he not have asked rhetorically to the audience, "Did y'all see what went on here for the last 1/2 hour? GE, their military complex advertisers, and their hired moderators down there are scared of me and they don't want to acknowledge that I'm in 2nd place in the NH polls and they don't want me talking about cutting spending and halting the transfer of wealth from the middle class to the crony capitalists."


I think he would sound too much like a conspiracy theorist....

----------


## pauliticalfan

The whole 90 minute post-debate "analysis" seemed like one big *wink wink, hint hint, vote for Huntsman* skit.

----------


## daviddee

...

----------


## otherone

> ABC just released the OTUS poll


Why don't they have decimals for other candidates?  Could it be they wanted a down arrow for Paul as opposed to flat?

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

> It's hilarious how they keep saying that NH likes to choose darkhorses. (HINT: VOTE FOR HUNTSMAN)


 Yeah, and the very next sentence, It's "Ron is unelectable" Azzhats contradict their very own logic




> Why don't they have decimals for other  candidates?  Could it be they wanted a down arrow for Paul as opposed to  flat?


OF COURSE... after Jake Trapper told the Sunday Morning audience in Manchester New Hampshire that Ron Paul was unelectable, then the POLL calculated posted with the DOWN ARROW.

ABC political director AMY WALTER and those Manhattan political scumbags... they know how to manipulate the unsuspecting viewers on every step of their gameplan through the race.

----------


## Bruno

> The whole 90 minute post-debate "analysis" seemed like one big *wink wink, hint hint, vote for Huntsman* skit.


Blantantly so

----------


## Peace&Freedom

> How is Ron Paul handling Mitt Romney with mittens effective for the campaign? He is coming off as Romney's guard dog, taking on minor candidates, and letting that be his media focus, as opposed to reaching upward to Romney and Obama. I would love to see a shift in his campaign, and for him to at least attempt rising above the fray---so long as he remains with the GOP.
> 
> I am a long time Paul supporter. I know that most criticism does not play well here, to the extent of attracting censorship, but I think we are failing in our efforts to support Paul's campaign if we do not allows ourselves to openly evaluate the prevailing strategy. Both Paul and the campaign are fallible, as our own views and opinions, and I am certainly not exempt from that statement. I am worried, however, that groupthink here is creating blind spots toward real potential vulnerabilities of Paul and the campaign.


But your question has been addressed on several threads. Romney's hard core 25% base is not coming over to us, just as Paul's base is not going to vote Romney. But the rest of the party is not crazy about Mitt. Paul is positioning himself as THE anti-Romney, and concentrating on knocking off the other contenders until it's a two man race. The new proportional distribution of GOP delegates gives Paul time to do this. The Republican primary race is now a marathon, not a sprint, and so favors the campaign's patient approach.

----------


## Wolfgang Bohringer

> I think he would sound too much like a conspiracy theorist....


You miss the point.  Whether he cites only the moderators names or includes their paymasters names isn't the point.  I didn't mean to frighten you by adding the masters' names.  

If Ron doesn't remark to the audience that the moderators won't let him respond even though he's in 2nd place, then he looks weak and like a push over.  He has to at least remark about the absurdity that every poster on the 1st pages of this thread thought was remarkable.

----------


## Bruno

Who is this damn "Ron Paul is the crank at the end of the bar guy, they all want him out."

----------


## wstrucke

> Just waking up.
> 
> Can someone give me a quick run down of how the debate went?


$#@!ty.  Ron was center stage but it felt like a debate from six months ago with almost no air time.

----------


## Canderson

When can we expect a tube of this debate?

----------


## daviddee

...

----------


## wstrucke

> I wonder if no airtime is better than "gotcha" questions.
> 
> Thanks for the update though.   Glad I did not get up early


If you recall, the blackout started again a week or so before the Iowa caucuses.  With Ron's third place finish and Santorum's surge, MSM probably thinks it will work again in NH.  CBS is definitely going that angle.  Let's hope the Life Free or Die state is aware of what's going on and the campaign puts our money to good use.  I honestly believe we can get a first in NH if the cards are played right.  Some of Ron's responses this morning leave me less optimistic (i.e. he was asked the perfect question from the Internet on how he would lead congress and the nation to push his policies and failed to answer it in any way, he also did not respond to Santorum going on and on about how he has submitted 456 bills in congress and only had one make it into law).

----------


## LibertyEagle

> He said the goal would be to phase it out gradually, it would be protected through cuts overseas.


Thing is, most people don't know what that means.  Phase it out gradually over 5 years, 10, 20, what?   Well, I guess that answer is better than when he just says "transition".

----------


## LibertyEagle

> Who is this damn "Ron Paul is the crank at the end of the bar guy, they all want him out."


Oh, I know.  That ticked me off too.

----------


## tsai3904

> When can we expect a tube of this debate?


http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...-media-ticket)

----------


## seapilot

> The campaign has done NOTHING to expose Huntsman. This has been coming from a mile away. If Huntsman gets second, I will just be disappointed in the campaign.


 Should be more disappointed in the news media having so much corruption and influence in our democratic process. The Campaign punches down it would draw attention to huntsman. Even negative crap, like the stupid amateur youtube video will be spun for more time about Huntsman in the media. They only ran with it to get Huntsman more free air time and spun it in his favor to get sympathy for him and negativity for Paul.

 No way even with millions spent the campaign can counter the corrupt media control pushing Huntsman in a couple of days compared to a couple of weeks with Newt and now Santorum before SC.

----------


## PreDeadMan

lol what the hell i can't believe they had another debate already i was expecting it to be at night time LOL....... this is such bullcrap nobody watched it this early but i just watched the ron paul highlights.

----------


## donnay

> Why? He's just an innocent bystander in all this. Let's not trash Dick Gregory, please. None of this is his fault.


My bad, I meant David Gregory.  Mea culpa!  I love Dick Gregory!!  My apologies to Dick Gregory!!

----------


## cavalier973

[QUOTE=HOLLYWOOD;3983417]ABC just released the OTUS poll to the TV screens

[/QUOTE


LOLOLOL!!! Seriously?  Ron Paul is only at .3%?

I didn't watch the debate, but I don't think the debate really matters.  I saw this link on another page: http://redstateeclectic.typepad.com/...-strategy.html
Here's the relevant quote for me: "Most important to realize is that the Campaign for Liberty is a truly national organization with its reach in every state. This means that Paul has de facto campaign bases in each and every state making him competitive on a national scale - not just early primary and caucus states."

So, as I see it, the other campaigns (sans Romney) are hoping for a good showing in a particular caucus or primary to give them the boost to break out from the rest of the pack and allow them to start working toward the next caucus or primary, while Ron Paul has a ground game that _already_ covers every state.  As long as Ron Paul doesn't have a major gaffe (and I don't think he will), then it doesn't matter if he is "mediocre" in the debates, as long as people on the ground are doing their thing.

----------


## thoughtomator

> Why and how are Americans so dumb to not see through this bull$#@!.


I literally had a Paul hater argue with me over division. Not division as in a sports league division, not as in divide and conquer, but the actual mathematical concept itself.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

> Should be more disappointed in the news media having so much corruption and influence in our democratic process. The Campaign punches down it would draw attention to huntsman. Even negative crap, like the stupid amateur youtube video will be spun for more time about Huntsman in the media. They only ran with it to get Huntsman more free air time and spun it in his favor to get sympathy for him and negativity for Paul.
> 
>  No way even with millions spent the campaign can counter the corrupt media control pushing Huntsman in a couple of days compared to a couple of weeks with Newt and now Santorum before SC.


makes for a nice Tweet:




> Disappointed in the Corp. News Media having so much Corruption & Influence in our Democratic process. Disgusting!  #*ABCnhdebate* #*NBCfbdebate*

----------


## ZanZibar

> Seriously, let's stop referring to Santorum as "Frothy".  It's really low class.


But he said that "America has no class"

----------


## Xenophage

> I literally had a Paul hater argue with me over division. Not division as in a sports league division, not as in divide and conquer, but the actual mathematical concept itself.


rofl

----------


## ZanZibar

> The media is just not honest.


It's not about honesty. It's about acquiring and maintaining power. That's their only goal.

----------


## thehungarian

Forgot about this little debate. How'd it go?

----------


## sirachman

removed

----------


## P3ter_Griffin

Just watched the Paul highlights, thought he did really well today.  Did he "win" the debate today?

----------


## legion

Why is my replay of the debate sponsored by Boeing?

----------


## wgadget

Yeah, I just noticed the same thing. 

BOEING-sponsored debate...No wonder it sucked.

Do you think they might have asked Ron a few more questions?

Geez.  I guess Ron is on Boeing's bad list.

----------


## MozoVote

I'll admit NBC did a decent job taking this seriously. It sure took a long time for these debates to feel "presidential". At least we never had to endure the Donald Trump debacle.

----------


## Ssd

Paul did attack Romney at one point but he then moved to a more general discussion. I think there are a lot of things Paul has up his sleeve for Romney but maybe he doesn't want to waste his ammunition until at least Perry and Huntsman are gone and its down to four after SC.

----------


## justatrey

I think Paul did very well, but maybe a little too intelligent for many Americans with some answers.

Not sure if this was already pointed out, but once again Santorum really showed his lack of class and immaturity at the end. Go to 7:56, and just pay attention to Santorum. He sure seems to be annoyed at even the mention of the word "liberty".

----------


## WD-NY

> "Say Huntsman gets past Paul. Because getting Paul out of the discussion would be healthy for the party, he's not going to be the nominee." -Chris Mathews.
> 
> Un.$#@!ing.Believable.


Any youtube of this comment (or an official transcript of that part of the discussion) - would be useful for future 'media-bias' videos

----------


## wgadget

So basically a Democrat =a Republican? Is that what he's trying to say? 

Thanks for finally admitting it, Matthews.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> I mean BOLDLY! TRANSPARENTLY!  PROUDLY! WITH HUBRIS!


ayup.  they did the same thing in 2007-2008.  This is why we RP supporters got such a reputation for being so very angry.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> If you recall, the blackout started again a week or so before the Iowa caucuses.  With Ron's third place finish and Santorum's surge, MSM probably thinks it will work again in NH.  CBS is definitely going that angle.  Let's hope the Life Free or Die state is aware of what's going on and the campaign puts our money to good use.  I honestly believe we can get a first in NH if the cards are played right.  Some of Ron's responses this morning leave me less optimistic (i.e. he was asked the perfect question from the Internet on how he would lead congress and the nation to push his policies and failed to answer it in any way, he also did not respond to Santorum going on and on about how he has submitted 456 bills in congress and only had one make it into law).


NH went McCain in 2008 because of his antiwar stance.

----------


## AllAboard

I just finished watching the highlights. Today's debate was on par with the majority of the debates. Paul did well but he did not stand out. Last night was a much better performance by him, but he never really does bad. These debates are really out of his control anyway. He did the best he could with the questions asked.

In my opinion, I think it is really foolish to have two debates within hours of one another. I really don't see the point. It is not like these debates give a wealth of new knowledge about the candidates. It's basically the same 3-4 questions asked to each one every time.

----------


## papitosabe

> lady on the left of the interview is falling asleep...hahaha...


lmao...letterman pointed her out on tonite's monologue...

----------

